# AFI 2011



## apple (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi.
Anyone has applied to AFI? 
What discipline?


----------



## Insearchof_ (Dec 13, 2010)

I applied to directing at AFI. What about you?


----------



## apple (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Insearchof_
I applied to the producing


----------



## AmiraAlexandria (Dec 13, 2010)

I applied to the screenwriting discipline.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Dec 13, 2010)

Screenwriting


----------



## why cinema (Dec 14, 2010)

directing for the 2. time


----------



## ColoradoGuy (Dec 22, 2010)

Applied for directing. I'm an undergrad. Probably makes my acceptance chance less than 1%. Bring it.


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution (Dec 23, 2010)

Directing and Cinematography. I am glad I chose cinematography. Too many people want to be directors.
AFI has selected undergrads from my Multimedia program before. I know it's more rigorous and stressful than studying at a university. They will expect a lot from a student in the beginning.


----------



## apple (Jan 13, 2011)

I just got phone call from AFI.
My interview is scheduled at the end of this month


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Jan 13, 2011)

That's GREAT, apple! 

I applied to other film schools and not AFI, but I noticed your post. I hope everything works out!


----------



## saintman (Jan 13, 2011)

congrats apple!
where else did you apply? 

best wishes for AFI ..


----------



## apple (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you!
I applied to AFI, NYU, and Columbia.


----------



## saintman (Jan 14, 2011)

hey apple,
I applied to USC & TISCH. Haven't heard anything yet. Did you get any confirmation from them!


----------



## R. Sid (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey apple,

You got an interview? Thats amazing. Would you care to share any details about your profile with us?


----------



## jackgradus (Jan 14, 2011)

congrats apple and good luck!


----------



## jacqinvan (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi,

I applied to producing as well.  Apple, congrats on getting interview.  I haven't got contacted for anything.  Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## apple (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone!
I haven't heard anything from other college yet.

I also got e-mail from AFI below.



Hello Applicant!

We are currently in the process of scheduling appointments, by discipline, for those individuals who have been selected for an interview, by the AFI Conservatory Admissions Committee. 

IF SELECTED FOR AN INTERVIEW, you will be contacted, via telephone, by an AFI Admissions Office Processor. (For more information, please refer to page two of the AFI Admissions' application.)

The interview process, for all disciplines, will take place between January 24 and April 1, 2011.  The Admissions Committee will conduct East Coast interviews between February 21 and March 4, 2011, in New York City.

If you are accepted for the 2011-2012 academic year, you can expect to receive a phone call, prior to an official notification letter, via US mail.  As a courtesy, a second notification correspondence will be forwarded, via e-mail.  

Notification letters for CINEMATOGRAPHY, PRODUCING and SCREENWRITING will be mailed on or before March 15, 2011.  Notices for all other disciplines will be mailed on or before April 15, 2011.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

Does that mean, if I apply to AFI I have the opportunity to have my interview in NYC instead of LA?


----------



## apple (Jan 17, 2011)

I think so.


----------



## Jerry Bruckheimer Fan (Jan 18, 2011)

Apple, I got that same email. I haven't received any phone calls inviting me for an interview (yet, I hope). Did anyone else get this email, yet have not been contacted for an interview?


----------



## KrisKelvin (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey, congrats apple on getting an interview!

JB Fan: I got the same email and also haven't received an interview (yet?).  I think they sent that out to everyone, though all it's done is make me even more nervous.  

I wish they gave a timeframe for how long they take to schedule the interviews.  From what I've heard, several hundred people will be invited across all disciplines (I was told by a faculty member that 100 directors alone get called), but it seems like if they had a list of people they wanted and several people making calls they could get it all done in a week or two max.  

Apple, without divulging any personal info if you don't want to, is your last name near the beginning of the alphabet?  Maybe they're calling in alphabetical order and they just haven't gotten to me yet.  Or maybe they're not doing screenwriting yet.  Or maybe...oh, I should just give it up...

Anybody else remember being this anxious during undergraduate applications?  I definitely wasn't.


----------



## Insearchof_ (Jan 18, 2011)

Jerry Bruckheimer Fan, I received that email too. I don't want to get my hopes up, because it looks like a general letter that everyone will get. But after all of this waiting, I have to say it does feel nice to get something that acknowledges what could be a potential interview invite. If they do call, hopefully it's soon.

By the way, what disciple did you apply for?


----------



## Jerry Bruckheimer Fan (Jan 18, 2011)

Insearchof_, I applied to the directing discipline. Yeah, hopefully we'll get those phone calls soon.


----------



## apple (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't know they are calling in alphabetical order because my Last name starts with W. 
And I sent my application to AFI mid Nov.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Jan 18, 2011)

> Originally posted by apple:
> I don't know they are calling in alphabetical order because my Last name starts with W.
> And I sent my application to AFI mid Nov.



W?  Well, maybe they're going in reverse alphabetical order (*crosses fingers*)...or more likely they're not.  I did send my app at the last possible moment, though (mailed it November 29th if I recall correctly).  Amazing that they're scheduling interviews before February 1st since transcripts/recs don't have to be in by then.

Who knows, it could be anything determining the order people are called.  Discipline, location, perhaps there's no method to the madness at all.  I need to stop psyching myself out or I'll end up not leaving the house and sitting by the phone for the next two months, lol...

(thx for the info btw, apple, and congrats again on getting an interview)


----------



## apple (Jan 18, 2011)

Producing applicant's recommendation letters are due by Dec 1st but other desciplines' are due by Feb 1st.
I guess they are calling to Producing earlier.


----------



## Leon (Jan 19, 2011)

"The application deadline has been extended to May 15, 2011 for the following disciplines: cinematography, editing, producing and production design."

Anyone have any ideas on the significance of this?


----------



## NikonvsCanon (Jan 19, 2011)

means they didn't get enough variety as they would like. Or not enough people applied.


----------



## Insearchof_ (Jan 19, 2011)

I think they're extending the deadlines because they didn't receive enough applicants for those disciplines.

They did it last year for Cinematography, Editing and Production Design as well.


----------



## jacqinvan (Jan 19, 2011)

I got the same message everyone got last Friday, and I was contacted this morning for Producing interview.  It will be a phone interview for me.

Good luck everyone.  It seems that they take time to call people.


----------



## apple (Jan 19, 2011)

It means acceptance nortification date will be extended too?


----------



## KrisKelvin (Jan 21, 2011)

Just got the call: I'll be interviewing at AFI January 31st.  Guess I'll have to be way more upbeat than I normally am Monday mornings...


----------



## apple (Jan 21, 2011)

Congrats !


----------



## jackgradus (Jan 22, 2011)

Good luck to all in their interviews, and congratulations!


----------



## Insearchof_ (Jan 25, 2011)

I received a call yesterday for an interview. It will take place in New York on March 2nd.


----------



## apple (Jan 25, 2011)

Congrats?


----------



## R. Sid (Jan 26, 2011)

The people who got calls, can you please mention the discipline to which you applied? As I would like to know if only the producing applicants are being called or if they have started for other disciplines aswell.


----------



## birdude (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm applying to the cinematography discipline, and I'm waiting and hoping to get a call. What discipline are you, R. Sid?


----------



## Insearchof_ (Jan 26, 2011)

I received the interview invite for the Directing discipline.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Jan 26, 2011)

> Originally posted by R. Sid:
> The people who got calls, can you please mention the discipline to which you applied? As I would like to know if only the producing applicants are being called or if they have started for other disciplines aswell.



I was called for screenwriting.


----------



## AmiraAlexandria (Jan 26, 2011)

I applied for the Screenwriting discipline and I got contacted for a phone interview. Congrats to those that got the interview.


----------



## Munky the robot (Jan 28, 2011)

AFI screenwriting. Interview on 3rd feb


----------



## Domenico (Jan 28, 2011)

I have an interview in NYC on Feb 23rd! I'm a screenwriting applicant.


----------



## R. Sid (Jan 28, 2011)

hey birdude,

applied for directing. still waiting. they lost my dvd so had to send it in again.


----------



## apple (Jan 28, 2011)

My interview was few days ago. Nice people. Went great. About 25-30 minutes. They said we will hear between March 15th and April 15th.
Good luck (waiting that long).


----------



## KrisKelvin (Jan 31, 2011)

Had my interview this morning for screenwriting.  Overall, I have to say I'm not feeling too good--not that I did poorly, but I was only asked a few questions by my interviewers (and none of these questions really gave me a chance to distinguish myself from the pack).  The majority of the interview was the interviewers asking me if I had questions, and their subsequent responses.  I'm quite disappointed, because I had a number of points I wanted to make yet never got the opportunity.  Oh well...just have to hope for the best but expect the worst, I suppose.

Going to be a long month and a half until March 15th, that's for sure.  Good luck to everyone else applying/interviewing!


----------



## UCFfilmgirl (Feb 1, 2011)

I recently heard back from AFI offering me an interview, yay!  I applied for Producing, I'm ecstatic. I am flying to LA for my interview next Tuesday, and my interview is on February 10th. I interview very well, so I'm not stressing too much, I feel more excited than anything. If anyone has any more advice or stories about how their interviews went, please do share.


----------



## ColoradoGuy (Feb 2, 2011)

got the call


----------



## Private Witt (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey guys - had my screenwriting interview with AFI on the 31st as well (via Skype) and my experience was very similar to Kris. They did ask a couple pointed questions ("Who are your cinematic influences?" / "If you had to choose two films you hoped you had made, which would they be?") but the answers to both were pretty concise and straightforward. Other than that they spent most of the 25-30 minutes responding to my questions (which we got to fairly early) and giving an overview of what to expect in AFI during the first year. I'd say the conversation was weighted at about 70/30 in their favor. They did refer to my writing submission on a couple brief occasions though, which means they were somewhat aware of the work I submitted. 

What was odd about the interview process was their manner and language. It was all very positive, and it seemed more like orientation than an evaluation. I'm not sure if that is just the general way they go about interviews, or if it spells out good things for my application specifically. Kris, i'm curious - did you encounter a similar sort of dynamic during the interview?

Best of luck to everyone waiting to hear back / interviewing!


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 3, 2011)

> Originally posted by Private Witt:
> Hey guys - had my screenwriting interview with AFI on the 31st as well (via Skype) and my experience was very similar to Kris. They did ask a couple pointed questions ("Who are your cinematic influences?" / "If you had to choose two films you hoped you had made, which would they be?") but the answers to both were pretty concise and straightforward. Other than that they spent most of the 25-30 minutes responding to my questions (which we got to fairly early) and giving an overview of what to expect in AFI during the first year. I'd say the conversation was weighted at about 70/30 in their favor. They did refer to my writing submission on a couple brief occasions though, which means they were somewhat aware of the work I submitted.
> 
> What was odd about the interview process was their manner and language. It was all very positive, and it seemed more like orientation than an evaluation. I'm not sure if that is just the general way they go about interviews, or if it spells out good things for my application specifically. Kris, i'm curious - did you encounter a similar sort of dynamic during the interview?
> ...



Come to think of it, the atmosphere was a little more positive than I've had in the past except perhaps for my undergraduate interviews.  I think that has to do with it not being about a "hiring" per se, and thus it's not so much about "what can you do for us" as "here's what we'll do for you while you're here".  Other than them saying they'd let me know on March 15th (at the end of the interview), it did seem more like an orientation than an evaluation.

This is actually an interesting point, because when you consider one narrative statement prompt being what we (the applicants) hope to get from AFI, it's in stark contrast to other programs which specifically want to know--at least to some degree--what we can contribute to the program.  If I end up with interviews at any of these schools (off the top of my head I believe they included NYU and Northwestern), I'll be curious to see whether the conversation is more focused on us and less about the program.

BTW, was your interview sometime around 8:30 or 9 PST?  I only ask because as I was waiting in the admissions office, they were talking about how they'd just conducted their first ever Skype interview (not sure if that meant for screenwriting or any program).  They of course said nothing about the interview itself (and this wasn't screenwriting faculty anyway), but they seemed awfully excited about having pulled it off.


----------



## Private Witt (Feb 3, 2011)

Hahaha yeah that was probably me. They did mention at the start that it was the first skype interview they were conducting this admissions season. Funny that you were at the admissions office at the time. I assumed you'd have done a Skype interview, since you're hometown is listed as Solaris


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 4, 2011)

> Originally posted by Private Witt:
> Hahaha yeah that was probably me. They did mention at the start that it was the first skype interview they were conducting this admissions season. Funny that you were at the admissions office at the time. I assumed you'd have done a Skype interview, since you're hometown is listed as Solaris



LOL...I don't really live on Solaris.  Though if the movie is true, (SPOILER) <span class="ev_code_WHITE">I guess I might in fact be there after all.</span>


----------



## apple (Feb 5, 2011)

Who had an interview for Producing and how was it?


----------



## Munky the robot (Feb 7, 2011)

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Private Witt:
> Hey guys - had my screenwriting interview with AFI on the 31st as well (via Skype) and my experience was very similar to Kris. They did ask a couple pointed questions ("Who are your cinematic influences?" / "If you had to choose two films you hoped you had made, which would they be?") but the answers to both were pretty concise and straightforward. Other than that they spent most of the 25-30 minutes responding to my questions (which we got to fairly early) and giving an overview of what to expect in AFI during the first year. I'd say the conversation was weighted at about 70/30 in their favor. They did refer to my writing submission on a couple brief occasions though, which means they were somewhat aware of the work I submitted.
> 
> ...



Come to think of it, the atmosphere was a little more positive than I've had in the past except perhaps for my undergraduate interviews.  I think that has to do with it not being about a "hiring" per se, and thus it's not so much about "what can you do for us" as "here's what we'll do for you while you're here".  Other than them saying they'd let me know on March 15th (at the end of the interview), it did seem more like an orientation than an evaluation.

This is actually an interesting point, because when you consider one narrative statement prompt being what we (the applicants) hope to get from AFI, it's in stark contrast to other programs which specifically want to know--at least to some degree--what we can contribute to the program.  If I end up with interviews at any of these schools (off the top of my head I believe they included NYU and Northwestern), I'll be curious to see whether the conversation is more focused on us and less about the program.

BTW, was your interview sometime around 8:30 or 9 PST?  I only ask because as I was waiting in the admissions office, they were talking about how they'd just conducted their first ever Skype interview (not sure if that meant for screenwriting or any program).  They of course said nothing about the interview itself (and this wasn't screenwriting faculty anyway), but they seemed awfully excited about having pulled it off.    </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

my interview was exactly like that too! it was not more than 15 mins though! they just asked me my fav films and how i came to hear about afi and yeah my finances and stuff.


i m seriously worried here. every one s interview's were more like an orientation.
what does this mean guys? private and kris?


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 7, 2011)

Munky,

I wouldn't get down about the interview.  If EVERYONE had a similar experience, I don't see how it could be a bad thing.  The fact they wanted us all for an interview suggests they're interested.

Plus, from what I've heard admission depends primarily on your writing sample (or the equivalent for a different discipline).  The interview is more about getting to meet the person behind that writing, a chance for the faculty to see how this person conducts himself/herself and whether they seem like someone who would be a good fit at AFI.  

As long as you didn't do something utterly disastrous during the interview, I'd consider yourself firmly in the running.  Come March 15th, if we all get rejected we can cry foul.


----------



## Munky the robot (Feb 7, 2011)

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> Munky,
> 
> I wouldn't get down about the interview.  If EVERYONE had a similar experience, I don't see how it could be a bad thing.  The fact they wanted us all for an interview suggests they're interested.
> ...



kris!!!
you make it sound so good! 
awwwww.


good luck buddy with all ur applications!!!


----------



## jacqinvan (Feb 7, 2011)

I had my phone interview on the 28th of Feb.  There were only 2 questions: they asked me to introduce myself and how much I knew about the Producing Program.  And I asked a couple of questions regarding alumni's employment opportunities and copyright of the works.  It was about 30 minutes and it was fairly pleasant.  They also told me in the end that they will notify people on and after March 15th.  I guess that's standard since everyone has that.

One more month!


----------



## Private Witt (Feb 7, 2011)

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> Munky,
> 
> I wouldn't get down about the interview.  If EVERYONE had a similar experience, I don't see how it could be a bad thing.  The fact they wanted us all for an interview suggests they're interested.
> ...



Kris, maybe you can ask your planetary pal Solaris to perform some sort of psychological inception on the admissions faculty and have us all accepted? Just sayin'.

March 15th is a hell of a wait though. I spoke to the admissions office at Columbia and they said their interview requests usually go out in the second week of March. IF we get into AFI and IF we get interview calls from Columbia, I wonder how much of a gap we'll have between having to accept the AFI offer and receiving an offer from Columbia. 

Nerve-racking.


----------



## Munky the robot (Feb 7, 2011)

haha yes Kris please work ur magic on the admissions committee!!

Wow! As if the wait for AFI to get back to us wasnt bad enough!

Seriously, having applied to Columbia as well i dont know what I m going to do!!!
How long do you think AFI will give us to decide in the event that we are selected?


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey guys and/or gals,

I'm certainly rooting for us all to get accepted, though I'm afraid my psychic abilities are sorely lacking and thus I don't think I can help our chances.   

As for Columbia, I don't think it'll be a problem.  I've heard of people accepted at one school asking for an extension so they could know all their options.  If AFI accepts you, it means they want you.  I'm sure they'd give you a couple extra weeks if you asked nicely and explained the situation to them.


----------



## birdude (Feb 7, 2011)

It looks like AFI's interviewing screenwriting applicants first. However, I did receive a two-page letter describing financial aid options. I was kind of apprehensive initially, thinking it was a letter of acceptance/rejection or something, but it's nice to have some kind of feedback. Has anybody else received a similar letter?


----------



## Jerry Bruckheimer Fan (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah, a letter was sent to my house today regarding financial aid, etc. I also called the AFI Conservatory admissions office a few days ago. They said they were only scheduling interviews for producers and screenwriters for now (now as in a few days ago). I've read some of the earlier posts and that a couple of directing candidates have received a call to interview and I'm a little confused about that. For the most part, the people on this thread that have interviewed or will interview are indeed screenwriting and producing candidates.


----------



## birdude (Feb 7, 2011)

> Originally posted by Jerry Bruckheimer Fan:
> Yeah, a letter was sent to my house today regarding financial aid, etc. I also called the AFI Conservatory admissions office a few days ago. They said they were only scheduling interviews for producers and screenwriters for now (now as in a few days ago). I've read some of the earlier posts and that a couple of directing candidates have received a call to interview and I'm a little confused about that. For the most part, the people on this thread that have interviewed or will interview are indeed screenwriting and producing candidates.


Huh that's interesting. Going off past threads, we should begin hearing around now or mid-February. My concentration is cinematography. What's yours, Jerry Bruckheimer Fan? (I'm assuming you really are a fan haha)


----------



## Munky the robot (Feb 8, 2011)

kris,

    Hmmm i hope ur right bout both the things. There's going to be a loooot of nail biting I guess for the next few weeks I guess. I m so glad there's quite a few of us sailing in the same boat.


----------



## Jerry Bruckheimer Fan (Feb 8, 2011)

Actually, I just got a call for an interview about an hour ago from Shawn Marek, the admissions processor at the AFI Conservatory. I guess now (as in today, if not earlier) they are scheduling interviews for directing candidates. Anyway, I'm very excited and happy about this opportunity. Good luck to everyone!

By the way, I am indeed a Jerry Bruckheimer fan, Birdude. Haha!


----------



## Cahoots07 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wonder if that means they aren't calling for screenwriting interviews anymore (for New York). anyone know?


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 8, 2011)

> Originally posted by Cahoots07:
> Wonder if that means they aren't calling for screenwriting interviews anymore (for New York). anyone know?



When I was originally contacted for my interview, I was offered end of January/early February but was also told there would be a "later round" of interviews for screenwriting.  There's still over a month until decisions are made, so I wouldn't give up hope just yet.


----------



## birdude (Feb 8, 2011)

> Originally posted by Jerry Bruckheimer Fan:
> Actually, I just got a call for an interview about an hour ago from Shawn Marek, the admissions processor at the AFI Conservatory. I guess now (as in today, if not earlier) they are scheduling interviews for directing candidates. Anyway, I'm very excited and happy about this opportunity. Good luck to everyone!
> 
> By the way, I am indeed a Jerry Bruckheimer fan, Birdude. Haha!


Congratulations! That's very exciting. Did you schedule an interview time in one phone call?

Haha And I do kind of admire Mr. B(ruckheimer), JBF.


----------



## Guy Forget (Feb 9, 2011)

> Originally posted by Cahoots07:
> Wonder if that means they aren't calling for screenwriting interviews anymore (for New York). anyone know?



I don't want to get anyone's hopes up, but I got a call on Monday for a screenwriting interview in NY. For what it's worth, my last recommendation wasn't submitted until mid-January (there was a 2/1 deadline for recs), which I figure explains the later call.


----------



## Jerry Bruckheimer Fan (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks, birdude. Yeah, everything was done on the phone, with an email to confirm things. What's going on with you?


----------



## birdude (Feb 14, 2011)

> Originally posted by Jerry Bruckheimer Fan:
> Thanks, birdude. Yeah, everything was done on the phone, with an email to confirm things. What's going on with you?


Good news! I got a call earlier today for an interview. Unfortunately I'm really busy at the end of February and early next month, and we couldn't find a time that worked initially. So I won't be able to set up the interview until tomorrow. They offered Skype or a phone call as alternatives, but I'd much rather do this in person.


----------



## 'K' Chang (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi, people!
I applied to AFI producing.
Seems not many things are going around in this thread... I am an international, got an interview offer last month, and had a skype interview on the 3rd this month. They said the decision will be made by March 15. Already got rejected from UCLA producers program, I am expecting to get into either AFI or USC.

FSU interview is upcoming, but they have not yet noticed me the date.


----------



## apple (Feb 15, 2011)

>K Chang

Hi. Did you have an interview for USC? Was it Skype interview?
I don't know much about USC Peter Stark. My international friend applied to Peter Stark and he said the notify date is 23rd. USC processing is fast.


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 15, 2011)

I got the call. I applied for Directing. I have my interview in coming weeks. Can people share what they are asked in interview?


----------



## apple (Feb 15, 2011)

>Hi Film
I applied Producing.
They may ask you " Tell me about yourself ?" and " How do you pay? "

When did your application and recommendation letters complete? 
One of my good friend applied to Directing and he didn't get the call yet.
He dropped off his application Dec 1st and his last recommendation letters were sent after Jan 20th.


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Apple,

I completed everything around January 17.


----------



## apple (Feb 15, 2011)

>Hi Film

Thank you!
I hope your interview is going well 
Good Luck .


----------



## RobbieBlock (Feb 15, 2011)

Soo if my phone is broken and I can't receive calls and I miss theirs... am I screwed?


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 16, 2011)

> Originally posted by RobbieBlock:
> Soo if my phone is broken and I can't receive calls and I miss theirs... am I screwed?



Yeah...you might want to email admissions and let them know the situation.  They do call to schedule interviews, and if you don't call back they'll probably assume you're not interested.  

Btw, for screenwriters we should be hearing a month from yesterday.  Nerves building!


----------



## RobbieBlock (Feb 16, 2011)

Just got the call today, looks like its the second wave of calls, got my interview.


----------



## Cahoots07 (Feb 16, 2011)

got a call today - for early March interview in LA. anyone coming from out of town for early March?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## 'K' Chang (Feb 16, 2011)

> Originally posted by apple:
> >K Chang
> 
> Hi. Did you have an interview for USC? Was it Skype interview?
> I don't know much about USC Peter Stark. My international friend applied to Peter Stark and he said the notify date is 23rd. USC processing is fast.



Hi~ Apple.
USC Peter Stark is somewhat unique. They interviewed all of the applicants even before the deadline. Seems only Peter Stark applied this pre-interview session method. I guess Production is having interviews with 50% selected applicants. 

When I had the interview with USC on Nov. last year, it wasn't Skype.. it was just the phone interview. I had a Skype interview recently with AFI professors, but the questions and topics were not much different from what I had with USC person.

USC had already done the interview way earlier than other schools so that I think the processing could be a little bit faster.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 17, 2011)

> Originally posted by Cahoots07:
> got a call today - for early March interview in LA. anyone coming from out of town for early March?



Congrats to you, RobbieBlock, and anyone else who got an interview.  

Is this for screenwriting?  If so, I kind of envy you since you'll have the chance to impress them right before they decide, whereas they've probably forgotten about the rest of us already


----------



## Munky the robot (Feb 17, 2011)

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Cahoots07:
> got a call today - for early March interview in LA. anyone coming from out of town for early March?



Congrats to you, RobbieBlock, and anyone else who got an interview.  

Is this for screenwriting?  If so, I kind of envy you since you'll have the chance to impress them right before they decide, whereas they've probably forgotten about the rest of us already    </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


Oh maaaaan just thinking about that is giving me nausea. Everyday i strike one day off my mental calendar as I wait for the 15th.
If its any consolation I spoke to  Natalie before my interview and she said, "The earlier you interview the better it is. I say this in your best interest".

I hope she meant that.


----------



## RobbieBlock (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah it is for screenwriting, I just squeaked in at the deadline and I think this could be the cause for my late call.  

And look at it this way, they have more time to stew on how much you impressed them on your interview so I'm sure you will be fine.  

Any advice going into it?  Anything is welcome, from attire to drink minimum enterring the room.


----------



## apple (Feb 17, 2011)

> K Chang

Thank you for your reply 
Now I understand why USC processing is a little bit faster.
Good Luck to you!


----------



## apple (Feb 17, 2011)

> Munky the robot

Hi. I hope Natalie is right because my interview was end of Jan.

I've heard from an admission office associate before my interview that about 600 people applied to Directing and Cinematography this year.


----------



## Munky the robot (Feb 17, 2011)

Apple,

I interviewed on 3rd Feb for SW. Thats odd, I did not know they had so many applicants for Directing and Cinematography. I believe they extended deadlines for all disciplines except SW. I thought it was because they did not get enough good applicants.
Yep, Natalie did tell me its better to interview early.My interview was rather brief too so yes that is scary. 
I interviewed on skype and every other day when I go online I find AFI online and I m guessing they are interviewing more ppl.
I guess all we can do is cross our fingers and wait till the 15th!


----------



## saintman (Feb 17, 2011)

> Originally posted by 'K' Chang:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by apple:
> >K Chang
> 
> ...



Hi~ Apple.
USC Peter Stark is somewhat unique. They interviewed all of the applicants even before the deadline. Seems only Peter Stark applied this pre-interview session method. I guess Production is having interviews with 50% selected applicants. 

When I had the interview with USC on Nov. last year, it wasn't Skype.. it was just the phone interview. I had a Skype interview recently with AFI professors, but the questions and topics were not much different from what I had with USC person.

USC had already done the interview way earlier than other schools so that I think the processing could be a little bit faster. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

What exactly do you mean by
"I guess Production is having interviews with 50% selected applicants"!


----------



## Needbatt (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi guys,
I just got an interview scheduled. Can anyone share with us the experience or some tips.

Thanks


----------



## birdude (Feb 17, 2011)

Aah, my interview is in only four days! I'm getting nervous haha. Are there any other cinematography applicants on here?

Regarding interview advice, RobbieBlock, I recommend checking out an older thread called "AFI - ADVICE for the Interview Please!" There are a number of good anecdotes and experiences to find on there. Also, you can ask them about who will be conducting your interview; Natalie was happy to lend me that information.


----------



## birdude (Feb 17, 2011)

> Originally posted by apple:
> > Munky the robot
> 
> Hi. I hope Natalie is right because my interview was end of Jan.
> ...


Wow, that is a lot of applicants. I wonder how it compares to previous years. Did you apply for directing, Apple?


----------



## apple (Feb 18, 2011)

>birdude

Hi. I applied for Producing.
I wanted to know how many people applied for producing but when I asked about it, a phone rang and she answered it, so this conversation was over :-(

ALL I CAN DO IS CROSS MY FINGERS :-D


----------



## RobbieBlock (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah, I talked to Anne Quann and she told me who I am interviewing with, Barry Sabath and Patracia Meyers.

Thanks for the heads up on the thread.


----------



## cirruss (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi everyone,

First of all good luck to everyone out there who have interviews scheduled and those who already went through them.

I've got a few questions. I've been invited to interviews at both UCLA and AFI. One question I expect to get during the interview I am kind of worried about. "Why do you want to go to our school?"

Hmm... because wikipedia says you are in the top 5??? No good!

What I've heard might be the case is that AFI is more focused on a plot driven than character development... that also doesnt seem like a great answer.

As for UCLA I've understood it is the premiere screenwriting school out there....

But maybe some of you can help me out in discerning what the specific strong points are of these two specific schools.

I feel so silly posting this!!!


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 19, 2011)

> Originally posted by cirruss:
> Hi everyone,
> 
> First of all good luck to everyone out there who have interviews scheduled and those who already went through them.
> ...



There's no reason to feel silly posting a perfectly valid question.  Fwiw, I've already interviewed at AFI and have spoken to some people there, so I have a lot of information.  I'm scheduled to interview at UCLA as well, but don't know that much except what I've read here and on their website.  So, I'll withhold from saying anything about UCLA (at least until I interview), other than that I'm pretty sure you write a lot more scripts than at other schools.  It's also on a much bigger campus, whereas AFI is very small size-wise.

In a nutshell, AFI's focus is on collaboration.  For three "cycle films" your first year, you're placed with a person in each of the other disciplines and together you work to create a short film.  You should note that you don't have a chance to DO the other discipline--that is to say, as a writer you will still be writing and nothing else except perhaps working as a crew member on your film--but it does allow you to see how the elements align to create a film.  And hey, that's definitely a way to meet people you work with in the future.  I'm pretty sure Darren Aronofsky and his longtime cinematographer were at AFI together, and I'm sure there are plenty of similar cases.  

For AFI, potential weak points I can think of are that (as I said) you can't actually work AT the other disciplines even if you work WITH them, and their focus is on narrative filmmaking hence stuff like documentaries and experimental cinema aren't taught.  Also--and this WILL come up in the interview--it is very expensive, and financial aid is extremely limited (none in the first year and not much in the second).  They will ask how you intend to pay, so you should have some idea there.  Just fyi, I believe UCLA is much cheaper than AFI so if money is an issue you might want to consider that.

That's about it off the top of my head.  The best advice I can give to anyone interviewing at AFI is just to be yourself, and show them the person who came through in your narrative statement/writing sample.  As I (and others here) found out during the interview, it's not particularly intense and seems more like a chance for them to meet you and be sure they could stand to work with you in the future.  As long as you're not a total jerk, you'll be fine. 

Good luck!


----------



## cirruss (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks so much for tips Kris!
It's all so damn exciting....


----------



## stevent (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey Everyone, I received an email confirmation on 2/14 that all my application materials had been received. Did anyone get this notification this late?


----------



## Felipetto (Feb 21, 2011)

I did. - 2/11.

Same info + 'Your directing application is now complete. Good luck"

And haven't heard from them since then. 

I sent transcript and TOEFL end of January. It might be a reason. 

Did you submit everything late as well?


----------



## stevent (Feb 21, 2011)

> Originally posted by Felipetto:
> I did. - 2/11.
> 
> Same info + 'Your directing application is now complete. Good luck"
> ...



Two of my Letters of Rec had to be resent and were about a month ago, so that would explain the late confirmation. I just hope it doesn't make us an after thought or put us at a disadvantage.

Good Luck and congrats to those that have made it to the next phase.


----------



## apple (Feb 21, 2011)

>stevent

Hi. Did they loose your recommendation letters?
I sent them 6 letters so they wanted me to cut 2 of them.
haha.


----------



## RobbieBlock (Feb 21, 2011)

So I am seeing some people saying they have been quizzed about famous writers and producers in their interviews... is this common?


----------



## R. Sid (Feb 21, 2011)

> quote:
> Originally posted by Felipetto:
> I did. - 2/11.
> 
> ...



I submitted everything on time and I havent heard from them either. Dont worry. yet.....


----------



## apple (Feb 21, 2011)

>RobbieBlock

Hi. What did you apply for?
Screenwriting?


----------



## RobbieBlock (Feb 21, 2011)

Yup, at AFI, UCLA, USC, Columbia and NYU.


----------



## stevent (Feb 22, 2011)

>apple

my recommenders didn't include some info, they had to resubmit.


----------



## apple (Feb 22, 2011)

>RobbieBlock

I applied for producing so I don't know what screenwriting professors ask.
You can check AFI 2010 forum. I'm sure they'll ask you about Tell mw about yourself and How do you pay? 
Good luck!


----------



## Max Keller (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm sure this has already been asked, but is anybody going to apply now that the deadlines have been pushed back?  I'm considering applying for producing.  Anyone else?


----------



## Felipetto (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi,
Just so you know.

I got an interview notification today.

Directing, and interview will take place in NYC.

So don't worry, there's still hope!


----------



## stevent (Feb 24, 2011)

> Originally posted by Felipetto:
> Hi,
> Just so you know.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads-up. Good Luck.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 24, 2011)

So...screenwriters should be hearing in under three weeks.  Actually, 17 days from tomorrow.  

Anybody else feeling just a wee bit anxious?


----------



## UCFfilmgirl (Feb 25, 2011)

Does anyone know when the Producer applicants hear back? So excited! I knocked my interview out of the park a few weeks ago!


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 25, 2011)

> Originally posted by UCFfilmgirl:
> Does anyone know when the Producer applicants hear back? So excited! I knocked my interview out of the park a few weeks ago!



I just checked this year's application and it said March 15th!  Though it also said screenwriting was March 15th to April 15th, when they told me at my interview it would be March 15th.  You can probably call and ask, though it might be later for you all since they extended the deadline to May (or perhaps they'll reserve a certain number of spots for those applicants and take some producers earlier).

Good luck, though...


----------



## Munky the robot (Feb 25, 2011)

Kris! 

To reply to ur earlier msg I am riding the nervous train. Especially since a bunch of us screenwriters interviewed really early.


----------



## birdude (Feb 25, 2011)

I had my interview this week. I have kind of mixed feelings about how it went, but I think I did the best I could. I recommend going into the interview with questions, since that's, oddly, the first thing they asked me.


----------



## xtrmn8ngangl (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello,

I received an email today(around 10am LA time) for an interview in LA for Directing.

My application arrived at AFI on the deadline, complete, with transcripts and recommendations.

I live in Germany, but I am a US citizen, so no foreign lang tests or anything tricky with my application.

So I think there is still hope if you haven't received an interview yet.

Hope dies last”¦

This is my 3rd interview at AFI in 5 years.


----------



## filmguy99 (Feb 25, 2011)

xtrmn8ngangl: Congrats! What disciplines did you interview for in the past? When's your interview?


----------



## random (Feb 25, 2011)

A phone call from AFI woke me up this morning, told me to interview by skype in March 22. Such a surprise. I applied editing.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 26, 2011)

> Originally posted by Barnett13:
> Hey,
> 
> Had my interview earlier last week. Did anybody else get sort of a good cop bad cop vibe from the two faculty interviewers? They didn't spend much time on me so much; were much more interested in my finances/if I could afford their school or not. I see what people meant about the atmosphere being 'conversational,' but it also felt like an interrogation concerning tastes.



Mine was sort of like good cop/bad cop, though they actually switched roles midway through!

For what discipline did you interview?


----------



## filmguy99 (Feb 26, 2011)

> Originally posted by Barnett13:
> Hey,
> 
> Had my interview earlier last week. Did anybody else get sort of a good cop bad cop vibe from the two faculty interviewers? They didn't spend much time on me so much; were much more interested in my finances/if I could afford their school or not. I see what people meant about the atmosphere being 'conversational,' but it also felt like an interrogation concerning tastes.



Barnett: What discipline did you interview for?


----------



## Anomen1985 (Feb 28, 2011)

just had my directing interview in new york city; robert mandell and gill dennis were both incredibly friendly and easy to talk to.  

the whole "interview" was very informal, more a friendly discussion about films and directing in general than anything else.

i think the best advice (as cheesy as it sounds) is to be honest and open about your thoughts, concerns, questions about AFI's program.  they want to see that you're aware of what you'd be signing up for and getting into as a student at AFI.  

they also want to make sure you have realistic expectations about how much work you're going to be doing, how packed your schedule will be, and how much the program will cost you.


----------



## RobbieBlock (Feb 28, 2011)

For the good cop bad cop people, who did you interview with?


----------



## filmguy99 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hmm... interesting. Some directing candidates aren't being interviewed by Robert Mandel and Gil Dennis but other faculty members. I wonder if this means anything.Anyone else being interviewed by staff other than Mandel and Dennis for Directing?


----------



## Munky the robot (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok where I am its 1st march. 14 days to go!!!!
2 weeks and the screenwriters shall know their fate.


----------



## birdude (Feb 28, 2011)

> Originally posted by Munky the robot:
> Ok where I am its 1st march. 14 days to go!!!!
> 2 weeks and the screenwriters shall know their fate.


Yeah it's crazy. Cinematography is still on track to send out notifications on March 15.


----------



## Munky the robot (Feb 28, 2011)

[/QUOTE]Yeah it's crazy. Cinematography is still on track to send out notifications on March 15.[/QUOTE]

Hey Birddude! Wud u happen to know if they also mail out a financial cost estimate along with the acceptance letter? I am applying for scholarships and need to submit one thats official.

If I do get thru I wud definitely want to meet everybody on this forum who makes it!!
GoodLuck to everyone


----------



## ColoradoGuy (Feb 28, 2011)

Interviewed with Robert and Gill in new york. Both were very friendly. No good cop bad cop. They asked if I had any questions from the start which kind of threw me. Expected that part later on. 

The rest was conversation like. They asked about films I watched, books I read, and what I was working on. It was fun.

Oh and they mentioned I was young somewhere along the way. I forget the context.


----------



## RobbieBlock (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks ColoradoGuy, interviewin with Barry Sabath and Patty Meyer in about 15 hours.  Pretty excited just for the chance to talk film.


----------



## random (Feb 28, 2011)

@ ColoradoGuy:
It's so great to have a casual conversational interview with them. I mean, if they don't talk too much about the professional topic, maybe it's because they already trust your abilities and ideas.

Is anybody who applied editing has already finished the interview?


----------



## BBQshow (Mar 1, 2011)

hello everyone!I am new here.

I am having a phone interview the 18th of march (directing program). Excited+nervous!

My question is if does anybody know hoe many people applied for the directing program and around how many people get to be interviewed.

A friend of mine told me that if they call you for an interview that means you are almost in (unleast you screw it up in the interview for some reason, which noone really does). So I am a bit concern about how many people they interview. For example if around 300 hundred applied for the directing program, maybe they interview around 15 or 20? Does anyone know this?

Besides the interview is more like an orientation and coloquial conversation rather than evaluating you, so that confuses me because that means they don't get a lot from you. 

So what teels them in the interview that you are a good choice or not???

AAAAhhh I have so many quesitons about this. I wasn't expecting even the interview so know a new door opened to me...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## filmguy99 (Mar 1, 2011)

well they select 28 directors every year so they definitely interview at least that many. I've heard that there were 600 directing applicants.


----------



## BBQshow (Mar 1, 2011)

> Originally posted by filmguy99:
> well they select 28 directors every year so they definitely interview at least that many. I've heard that there were 600 directing applicants.



thanks for the quick response 

I didn't know they were 28 directors, I guess I should "study" more everything about AFI!

Of course then, if they select 28 people, the persons to interview will be form there, up. But, my questions is how many people apart from the safe number of 28?

And do you anyway understand my point? I mean, it looks like they already know who are they are going to select, so what's the point of the kind of "silly" interview? Some people (most of them) only were asked how are they going to pay and if they have any questions or what type of films do you like..... that's not enough information for them to have about you.

Do you agree or not? Anyone??


----------



## filmguy99 (Mar 1, 2011)

> Originally posted by BBQshow:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by filmguy99:
> well they select 28 directors every year so they definitely interview at least that many. I've heard that there were 600 directing applicants.



thanks for the quick response 

I didn't know they were 28 directors, I guess I should "study" more everything about AFI!

Of course then, if they select 28 people, the persons to interview will be form there, up. But, my questions is how many people apart from the safe number of 28?

And do you anyway understand my point? I mean, it looks like they already know who are they are going to select, so what's the point of the kind of "silly" interview? Some people (most of them) only were asked how are they going to pay and if they have any questions or what type of films do you like..... that's not enough information for them to have about you.

Do you agree or not? Anyone?? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

BBQshow, based on what I've read on past threads on this message board, seems like they are screening you to make sure you are who you say you are, and that you don't seem to be an *******. Not everyone who gets interviewed is accepted. It's a film school, so they know that you want to go there to learn. Which is why it's different from a job interview. They selected you because they saw your potential based on your application materials.


----------



## BBQshow (Mar 1, 2011)

> Originally posted by filmguy99:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by BBQshow:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by filmguy99:
> well they select 28 directors every year so they definitely interview at least that many. I've heard that there were 600 directing applicants.



thanks for the quick response 

I didn't know they were 28 directors, I guess I should "study" more everything about AFI!

Of course then, if they select 28 people, the persons to interview will be form there, up. But, my questions is how many people apart from the safe number of 28?

And do you anyway understand my point? I mean, it looks like they already know who are they are going to select, so what's the point of the kind of "silly" interview? Some people (most of them) only were asked how are they going to pay and if they have any questions or what type of films do you like..... that's not enough information for them to have about you.

Do you agree or not? Anyone?? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

BBQshow, based on what I've read on past threads on this message board, seems like they are screening you to make sure you are who you say you are, and that you don't seem to be an *******. Not everyone who gets interviewed is accepted. It's a film school, so they know that you want to go there to learn. Which is why it's different from a job interview. They selected you because they saw your potential based on your application materials. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


That make sense but for exmaple in my case, I've been talking to the Director of the directing program during these two months (problems with the application proccess) so they already know is me. But anyway I understand what you say. Probably they all get together again and after all the interviews they finally select " the ones". I just expected a more evaluational interview where you had an option to "shine" or not.

I would love to know though how many people out of the 600 get to be interviewed.


----------



## ColoradoGuy (Mar 2, 2011)

UCLA interviews 68ish for 18 spots. Not sure AFI's stats, but I bet they interview 2x-3x what they plan on taking. Every year there is a wait list. That implies they interview more than they intend to accept.


----------



## random (Mar 2, 2011)

Does anybody noticed that AFI extended the app deadline to March 15 for Cinematography, Editing, Producing and Production Design. Is it a good news or bad news? Maybe they couldn't recruit enough fellows to the disciplines above, and maybe there would be more ppl to compete the slots.


----------



## random (Mar 2, 2011)

@ JConverse:
Yep, I remember they extend the deadline for PD last year. I also have the book, and it just mentioned that AFI has trouble to find enough producers and PDs, but the competition of cinematography fellows is fierce. This is why I think it's weird. 

Anyway, as you said, we should keep in mind that everything is unknown yet.

Which discipline did you apply to?


----------



## Hyo-Jin Kim (Mar 2, 2011)

so.. i submitted my apps in time but there were some missing materials so... i got an email saying my app is complete like 2 weeks ago.. 

i didn't hear any” hing from them.. does that mean i got rejec” ed?


----------



## BBQshow (Mar 2, 2011)

> Originally posted by Hyo-Jin Kim:
> so.. i submitted my apps in time but there were some missing materials so... i got an email saying my app is complete like 2 weeks ago..
> 
> i didn't hear any” hing from them.. does that mean i got rejec” ed?



why don't you call the admissions offcie and aske them?

Is good to be in touch with them so they know you. I had a lot of problems with the application process and i kept calling and talking to them, now I call, I say my name and they say "Oh yeah, is you". 

Get in touch with them, they are very familiar and they will ask your doubts. Show them your interest, maybe they can let you know if you are already rejected or they are waiting to call for more interviews.

What discipline are u appliying for?


----------



## Hyo-Jin Kim (Mar 2, 2011)

Directing okay i'll try contacting them 
thanks!


----------



## apple (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi KristinF
Well come to this forum.
Are you in??
Nortification date will be after March 15th.
What do you mean?


----------



## UCFfilmgirl (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh wow, someone heard back already from AFI? I thought notifications go out on March 15th.


----------



## UCFfilmgirl (Mar 2, 2011)

That's incredible  Congratulations. My interview for Producing was a few weeks ago, I flew from Florida where I go to school to LA for it, and it was amazing.  I was told interviews only last about 20-30 minutes, but mine lasted a full hour, & we could have even spoken for hours it was that amazing. I have a great feeling!


----------



## birdude (Mar 2, 2011)

> Originally posted by KristinF:
> Hello everyone
> Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm Kristin and I  was accepted this week into the cinematography program. Very excited indeed!
> Are there any others out there that are confirmed yet? Really looking forward to meeting you all.


Hey KristinF,

It's good to see another cinematography applicant on here. Congratulations on being accepted! I had my interview in LA last week. I sort of have mixed feelings about how it went, especially since I'm a lot younger than most of their applicants, but I think I did the best that I could.

I'm curious, what do you mean that Stephen Lighthill offered you a spot at the end?


----------



## Private Witt (Mar 2, 2011)

> Originally posted by KristinF:
> Great to meet you UCF! Yes, I'm really thrilled!
> Glad your interview went so well. I also had a very positive experience. I worked on a few AFI thesis movies last year as focus puller and got a taste for the program. It really is terrific. I have a number of friends who have attended and all speak very highly of their time at AFI.
> Wishing you all the best with a confirmation. I flew from Toronto, Canada, where I'm working in film. Very much looking forward to 2 years in LA.
> I have a great feeling for you too!



Kristin! That's wonderful news - Congrats! I was interviewed for screenwriting last month and have my fingers crossed for the decisions on the 15th. I'm from Toronto as well - studied screenwriting at York University. Where did you do your undergraduate degree?


----------



## filmguy99 (Mar 2, 2011)

KristinF could very well possibly be pulling our chain. Sometimes people on here post fake messages to **** with us. KristinF, if you are real, post a link to your website/reel.


----------



## Munky the robot (Mar 3, 2011)

Congrats Kristen!
Thats wonderful.


----------



## random (Mar 3, 2011)

@ JConverse
I apply for the same position. My interview is scheduled on 23rd because I'm international applicant. I'm in the same mood.
You would interview on next Monday? Hope you could make it and share the experience~


----------



## BBQshow (Mar 3, 2011)

did anyone already have the interview for the DIRECTING program?


----------



## birdude (Mar 3, 2011)

> Originally posted by filmguy99:
> KristinF could very well possibly be pulling our chain. Sometimes people on here post fake messages to **** with us. KristinF, if you are real, post a link to your website/reel.


In any case, we find out in 12 days. Crazy, huh?


----------



## Jerry Bruckheimer Fan (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, I interviewed for directing on Tuesday.


----------



## Frost271 (Mar 3, 2011)

Has anyone else been called/interviewed for Cinematography?  All I've seen has been every other discipline in this thread.

Is March 15th pretty much it for the Dec. 1st applicants? All my recommendations arrived at AFI at the end of January near the February 1st deadline.  If you hear nothing, its pretty much "try again next year"?

Thanks everyone! This thread s very helpful and been informative!


----------



## ColoradoGuy (Mar 3, 2011)

> Originally posted by BBQshow:
> did anyone already have the interview for the DIRECTING program?



interviewed monday.


----------



## filmguy99 (Mar 3, 2011)

Did you guys interview in the East Coast or at AFI in Los Angeles?


----------



## ColoradoGuy (Mar 3, 2011)

> Originally posted by filmguy99:
> Did you guys interview in the East Coast or at AFI in Los Angeles?



ny


----------



## Felipetto (Mar 3, 2011)

I had an interview for directing today in NYC.

I can't really tell you anything more than what has already been written here. It was very, very nice conversation about everything.

When they asked about tuition and money it looked like they didn't even want to ask this question.

They invited me to AFI campus to sit in one of the classes to get a better feeling of how the school works.

Probably, it is the difference between Europe and US but I felt like I was speaking with somebody who has been my professor for years.

I always feel not very confident about a question - what other school did you apply to? How do you handle it? I tell the truth but I'm not sure why they're asking this.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## FilmSchoolDad (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Felipetto.
Honesty is always the best answer to that question.  This is not something to be ashamed of.  It doesn't show lack of commitment on your part.  It shows that you're a realist and that the process is a very competitive one.  While each graduate film school has its focus and teaching methods, none of the top schools would be a bad choice.  The interviewers know that.  I believe that applying to the other top schools tells the interviewers that you believe in and are confident with your abilities.  I also feel that it could be a way that the interviewers make a decision about whether they have a chance at beating out their competition for the best candidates.


----------



## FilmSchoolDad (Mar 3, 2011)

Congratulations KristenF!  What have you heard from your friends about AFI's producer's program?  Did they say anything about it?  What were your observations of the producers you had any contact with when you worked on the AFI thesse movies last year?  Do you have any opinions?


----------



## filmguy99 (Mar 3, 2011)

Who did you guys interview with?


----------



## random (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a question about the tuition. I remember some kind of files indicates that the tuition should be paid no later than August 2011 for first year, and no later than January 2012 for the second year, but lately I can't find the file anymore. I start to confused if it's a dream or something. Can anybody tell me the date when the tuition should been paid?


----------



## elfilm2011 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm interviewing for Directing. If we all get in, let's organize a get-together.


----------



## random (Mar 4, 2011)

@ KristinF
Yes, that's it. Where did you find it?
So the tuition of each year could be paid by separate into two parts. Do you know how much is the amount of each part?


----------



## Leon (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey, I just got a call yesterday inviting me for a phone/skype interview for Cinematography. I opted to visit the campus so I will be having my interview on the 10th of March. 

Good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## BBQshow (Mar 4, 2011)

I directly recieved the email contacting me for an interview, haven't recieved that prior email.

Good luck!


----------



## BBQshow (Mar 8, 2011)

just a question....

where is kristenF? Isn't that weird? All her comments are gone...

(and I wanted to check the tuition thing she posted)

was she a troll or something?


----------



## apple (Mar 8, 2011)

She disappeared.


----------



## RobbieBlock (Mar 8, 2011)

Whats the significance of KristenF?


----------



## KristinF (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm still here! 
Funny about the troll thing. I'm half Norwegian, so that works.

I'm not sure how much the tuition is. I think it might be around $17,000 per semester. I remember seeing a rough estimate of overall cost of the year (including tuition, living expenses etc.) of around $74,000. I imagine we will hear more from the school about this. The second year is more expensive as there are thesis costs involved...


----------



## ColoradoGuy (Mar 9, 2011)

all the answers you will ever need: http://www.afintranet.org/


----------



## BBQshow (Mar 10, 2011)

@apple

Have you finally been contacted for an interview?
Hope you did!

@KristenF

Wow your are back! It is funny yes, I never think that kind of things but waiting for the interview is making me paranoic haha Do you remember when we have to pay the second year?

Thanks!


----------



## apple (Mar 10, 2011)

>BBQ
My interview (AFI) was Jan 26th. Went well but haven't  hear back yet. I think nobody haven't hear back this time except KristenF. Waiting until 15th. 5 more days. Finger crossed.


----------



## apple (Mar 10, 2011)

Are they still calling for the Directing interview?


----------



## laurens488 (Mar 10, 2011)

I applied for Production Design, Is there anyone else who has an interview scheduled for PD?


----------



## BBQshow (Mar 11, 2011)

Maybe I am having the interview this late because I am an international student, besides there were a lot of problems with my application to arrive, I had to send it twice.

Does anybody know when will i hear back from them if I have the interview the 18th of march?

Good luck apple! At least you will know it in a few days, waiting is awful


----------



## Matt9688 (Mar 11, 2011)

Laurens488-
  I had an interview for PD last week!  Good luck!


----------



## filmdirector2011 (Mar 11, 2011)

> Originally posted by BBQshow:
> Maybe I am having the interview this late because I am an international student, besides there were a lot of problems with my application to arrive, I had to send it twice.
> 
> Does anybody know when will i hear back from them if I have the interview the 18th of march?
> ...



I am interviewing later than you, so I don't think it makes any difference. Everyone will be notified by April 15th. All the information is on the website.


----------



## UCFfilmgirl (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Which disciplines find out tomorrow, March 15th? I am Producing & I was under the impression that Producing is one of them that finds out tomorrow, but I am not 100% sure. I'm so excited!

Best of luck!


----------



## KrisKelvin (Mar 14, 2011)

> Originally posted by UCFfilmgirl:
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Which disciplines find out tomorrow, March 15th? I am Producing & I was under the impression that Producing is one of them that finds out tomorrow, but I am not 100% sure. I'm so excited!
> ...



If you look on the application, it says Producing decisions are March 15th-April 15th.  Of course, it says the same thing about Screenwriting yet I was told at my interview it would be March 15th.  However, they did extend the deadline for Producing so...I honestly have no idea.  

BUT, if you go by last year, then it looks like producers (and screenwriters) heard March 15th:

http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...734/m/827100383/p/13 

So, I think at least some of us will be getting news (and hopefully of the positive kind) tomorrow.


----------



## RobbieBlock (Mar 14, 2011)

So no way they notify us today?  For the last month I've felt like I'm on the last 10 miles of a very long road trip and this is just agonizing.


----------



## laurens488 (Mar 14, 2011)

Matt9688-
Congrats Matt on the interview! Hopefully all goes well. I have my interview scheduled for tomorrow night, any last words of advice?


----------



## Matt9688 (Mar 14, 2011)

> Originally posted by laurens488:
> Matt9688-
> Congrats Matt on the interview! Hopefully all goes well. I have my interview scheduled for tomorrow night, any last words of advice?



Just relax and be yourself.  The interview was very informal and felt more like a casual conversation than a formal interview.  There wasnt really any hard questions or anything that caught me off guard.  Good Luck!!


----------



## RobbieBlock (Mar 14, 2011)

Did everyone else just get this invitation to the 2011 thesis showcase?  What terrible timing to get an email from AFI that is not admission related... still the projects look awesome.


----------



## UCFfilmgirl (Mar 15, 2011)

Best of luck everyone! I am so excited that today is finally the day we are going to hear back.


----------



## rob0683 (Mar 15, 2011)

By hear back today do you mean that they are going to be sending out letters today or that they'll make phone calls to those accepted?

Thanks!


----------



## Munky the robot (Mar 15, 2011)

Got waitlisted. alternate candidate.

Congrats to those who got in


----------



## iamajkfan (Mar 15, 2011)

E-mails went out this morning...

I GOT IN!!!


----------



## Anomen1985 (Mar 15, 2011)

rob0683, Munky the robot, iamajkfan - were you Screenwriting applicants, all?

or are you directing candidates as well?

no emails, no calls for me from the directing program...


----------



## Munky the robot (Mar 15, 2011)

screenwriting applicant waitlisted.


----------



## iamajkfan (Mar 15, 2011)

> Originally posted by Anomen1985:
> rob0683, Munky the robot, iamajkfan - were you Screenwriting applicants, all?
> 
> or are you directing candidates as well?
> ...



I was Screenwriting


----------



## Anomen1985 (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks - this is a relief - it seems that directing candidates were interviewed slightly later this year and last year

and last year, they found out about admissions decisions a few days/weeks after the producers/screenwriters did


----------



## KrisKelvin (Mar 15, 2011)

Alternate for screenwriting...


----------



## Munky the robot (Mar 15, 2011)

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> Alternate for screenwriting...



Hey do you know how many alternates they have?


----------



## rob0683 (Mar 15, 2011)

I was a Producing applicant.


----------



## midlands (Mar 15, 2011)

Screenwriting alternate here. I wonder -- is there anyone who interviewed that did NOT get waitlisted (if they weren't accepted)? 

(I don't know how many people they interviewed -- maybe 2/3 per each open position? Just a random guess.)

And obviously the waitlist is so if there's anyone who ends up not attending AFI, they can fill the class -- which makes me think that ultimately getting in off the waitlist will be almost impossible, particularly if they waitlisted most of the people they interviewed and only a small handful of those they accepted will end up not enrolling.


----------



## Munky the robot (Mar 15, 2011)

Holy moly looks like every body got waitlisted for screenwriting


----------



## apple (Mar 15, 2011)

haven't heard anything from producing yet.


----------



## RobbieBlock (Mar 15, 2011)

Alternate as well, jesus christ.


----------



## Cahoots07 (Mar 15, 2011)

Alternate- screenwriting


----------



## 8675309 (Mar 15, 2011)

Got the email for acceptance to the screenwriting program. Good luck to everyone still waiting...


----------



## UCFfilmgirl (Mar 15, 2011)

I was just officially accepted for Producing! I am truly ecstatic and so grateful for this honor. 

Who else was accepted as a Producing fellow? I would love to get to know you all! Everyone should post their backgrounds, passions, and anything & everything we feel like chatting about. Congrats to us all, this is a huge accomplishment!


----------



## KrisKelvin (Mar 15, 2011)

> Originally posted by midlands:
> And obviously the waitlist is so if there's anyone who ends up not attending AFI, they can fill the class -- which makes me think that ultimately getting in off the waitlist will be almost impossible, particularly if they waitlisted most of the people they interviewed and only a small handful of those they accepted will end up not enrolling.



If nothing else, I predict a bunch of people will get off the wait list.  On the USC thread, a current student said 10 people in his class were from the waitlist.  Between people who don't go to AFI because it's so expensive, and those who choose another school (since I'm sure many who got in here also did at USC and will at UCLA), I wouldn't be surprised to see double digit wait listers get off for AFI.

But that being said, if they really did wait list everyone who interviewed, you're looking at potentially 70 people (I've heard they interview 100 for directing).  So, the odds of getting off the wait list are probably about what they were of getting in the school in the first place.  Needless to say, I'm not holding out hope.

Well, congrats to those who were accepted.  Like I said on the USC thread, if anybody's willing to give some profile information (age, experience, etc.), it could prove very helpful for those who are wondering what more we could have done.


----------



## Munky the robot (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree totally. There is like a million waitlisters   

AT this point I am grateful to have Tisch on my back up.


----------



## filmdirector2011 (Mar 15, 2011)

Remember, they extended the application deadline for screenwriting, producing and editing to May 15th. I think they might just be waiting to see who else they've got before they make final decisions, but wanted to keep their promise to let the earlier applicants know by March 15th. You didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## Munky the robot (Mar 15, 2011)

> Originally posted by filmdirector2011:
> Remember, they extended the application deadline for screenwriting, producing and editing to May 15th. I think they might just be waiting to see who else they've got before they make final decisions, but wanted to keep their promise to let the earlier applicants know by March 15th. You didn't do anything wrong.



nope not for screenwriting though. checked the website


----------



## apple (Mar 15, 2011)

>UCFfilmgirl

Congrats! Did they e-mail you? or call?


----------



## KrisKelvin (Mar 15, 2011)

> Originally posted by filmdirector2011:
> Remember, they extended the application deadline for screenwriting, producing and editing to May 15th. I think they might just be waiting to see who else they've got before they make final decisions, but wanted to keep their promise to let the earlier applicants know by March 15th. You didn't do anything wrong.



They didn't extend the screenwriting deadline.  28 people will be (or likely have been) accepted today, and how many of those 28 decline their spots will determine how many alternates they take.


----------



## UCFfilmgirl (Mar 15, 2011)

Apple,

I received an e-mail this morning! Best of luck to you.


----------



## Leon (Mar 15, 2011)

Just got the call for acceptance to the cinematography program! Any other cinematographers on here?


----------



## filmdirector2011 (Mar 15, 2011)

oops, sorry I guess I misread it. It's only cinematography, producing, editing and production design. Well, if it's any consolation, from what I've heard, USC and UCLA actually offer better screenwriting programs. If you look at their alumni, the screenwriting alums are far more impressive.


----------



## Jerry Bruckheimer Fan (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey Leon, that's awesome. Congrats! Would it be cool if I checked out your reel?

Also, I applied to the Directing Program and will find out on April 15th (exactly 1 month from now). If I get in, we can tag-team on a project.


----------



## Anomen1985 (Mar 15, 2011)

Jerry Bruckheimer Fan: Will directors not learn their fates until April 15???  For some reason I was under the impression that any day after March 15th could be the day we find out...  do we really have to wait another gut wrenching month?  Please, say it ain't so...


----------



## filmdirector2011 (Mar 15, 2011)

lol, KrisKelvin, you need to change your attitude! I'm sure you're talented, but whether or not you get accepted to any of these schools, you can't let that (or them) define you.


----------



## filmdirector2011 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Originally posted by Anomen1985:
> Jerry Bruckheimer Fan: Will directors not learn their fates until April 15???  For some reason I was under the impression that any day after March 15th could be the day we find out...  do we really have to wait another gut wrenching month?  Please, say it ain't so...



Yes, it's so. My interview is scheduled for late March.


----------



## Jerry Bruckheimer Fan (Mar 15, 2011)

Anomen1985, sorry to disappoint you, but the application says April 15th for Directing applicants.


----------



## Anomen1985 (Mar 15, 2011)

what horrible news... incidentally, i think april 15th is the day that USC's accepted must make their decision about attending...  so someone who wants to direct at USC will have one day to decide whether or not they want to go to AFI instead...


----------



## teddykennedy (Mar 15, 2011)

@Jerry Bruckheimer Fan and Anomen1985,
The latest info I have is an email from AFI admissions on January 18th that said: "Notification letters for CINEMATOGRAPHY, PRODUCING and SCREENWRITING will be mailed on or before March 15, 2011.  Notices for all other disciplines will be mailed on or before April 15, 2011." So I guess it is April 15th unless someone has some better knowledge.


----------



## TDub (Mar 15, 2011)

Not new to the site, just a lurker here... I have been following since December. Just can't hide any longer. Interviewed at AFI and Columbia for producing. Was under the impression that notices of any kind would be mass emails. Someone please tell me I am wrong. If I am right that means UCFfilmgirl is the only Producing applicant to hear back today? Please tell me I am wrong. Congrats by the way @UCFfilmgirl!


----------



## birdude (Mar 15, 2011)

> Originally posted by Leon:
> Just got the call for acceptance to the cinematography program! Any other cinematographers on here?


Congratulations, Leon! It's nice to see another cinematographer on here. I haven't heard anything yet... I've been on edge all day.


----------



## KristinF (Mar 15, 2011)

> Originally posted by Leon:
> Just got the call for acceptance to the cinematography program! Any other cinematographers on here?



Hi Leon
Great to meet another cinematographer on the program. Congrats on getting in! I see you are from London. So am I! Originally from Hampstead. I currently live in Toronto, Canada. 
Anyways, thought I'd say hi  

Congrats to those who heard today and the best of luck to those still waiting.


----------



## Captain Dogneck (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi everybody.  I have been lurking around these boards for a while and I felt it my responsibility to let people know that I too received an email today informing me that I was awarded a spot as an AFI Producing Fellow.  Congratulations UCFfilmgirl!  Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## okaction (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey Prducers, Did u all send film or script to them?


----------



## jacqinvan (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Captain Dogneck and UCFfilmgirl, I was contacted for another skype video call with Neil Canton again this morning (I'm in Taiwan).  He asked me 2 questions that he already asked during interview: 1. why AFI? 2. what's your career plan after AFI.  And I got an acceptance email 30 minutes after the phone call.

Are you both attending AFI?  I'm still waiting for NYU's announcement.


----------



## Colin Oh (Mar 15, 2011)

I was accepted into AFI for Cinematography this year! If any of you want to meet up before school starts, I'll be down. I live in LA.


----------



## Colin Oh (Mar 15, 2011)

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by filmdirector2011:
> lol, KrisKelvin, you need to change your attitude! I'm sure you're talented, but whether or not you get accepted to any of these schools, you can't let that (or them) define you.



Haha, I know I can be melodramatic sometimes.  I'm absolutely not letting these decisions affect how I think of myself as a writer--and I'd encourage others to do likewise.  Like any kind of application process, there's so much arbitrariness and subjectivity that goes in to the decision-making (and I'd be saying this even if I'd been accepted).  Spielberg was rejected from USC three times, and I'd say he's probably done better than at least a few people who were accepted over him.  

But I am graduating in about 2 months, and if I don't get in any of these programs I'm not quite sure what I'll do.  That, more than simply not being accepted, is what concerns me. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Also, AFI rarely takes people straight out of undergrad. Don't let it get you down. You just need to get out into the real world and work a for a while and then apply again. They like people who re-apply.


----------



## birdude (Mar 15, 2011)

> Originally posted by Colin Oh:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by filmdirector2011:
> lol, KrisKelvin, you need to change your attitude! I'm sure you're talented, but whether or not you get accepted to any of these schools, you can't let that (or them) define you.



Haha, I know I can be melodramatic sometimes.  I'm absolutely not letting these decisions affect how I think of myself as a writer--and I'd encourage others to do likewise.  Like any kind of application process, there's so much arbitrariness and subjectivity that goes in to the decision-making (and I'd be saying this even if I'd been accepted).  Spielberg was rejected from USC three times, and I'd say he's probably done better than at least a few people who were accepted over him.  

But I am graduating in about 2 months, and if I don't get in any of these programs I'm not quite sure what I'll do.  That, more than simply not being accepted, is what concerns me. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Also, AFI rarely takes people straight out of undergrad. Don't let it get you down. You just need to get out into the real world and work a for a while and then apply again. They like people who re-apply. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>I am in the same boat ”” straight out of undergrad. The first thing my interviewers told me was that they rarely take students straight out of undergrad.

I did get a phone call from AFI today... from the financial office, regarding a question I had from last week. I told them that applicants were hearing back today and that I was hoping for a different phone call haha.

So yeah, nothing. I'm starting to lose hope now.


----------



## AmiraAlexandria (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey guys. I got my acceptance email to AFI's Screenwriting program. I graduated from undergrad in May 2010 with a major in Communication so I don't think that should scare away any hope for recent undergrads. As far as what I did to get in, I just had a unique story to tell, which is a Muslim growing up in America. I dont have experience in film.  I just picked up books on screenwriting and taught myself. 
Also, I didnt get into NYU Tisch School Dramatic Writing but I think it's because my script wasn't fully developed.I am still waiting on Columbia. Good luck all.


----------



## filmdirector2011 (Mar 15, 2011)

It's not just about age. It's about experience. When I was 21 I had a lot of hubris and thought I knew everything. Now, years later, I realized that there was so much I had to learn in order to get to where I am today. I think AFI expects their fellows to be a little wise and humble.


----------



## filmdirector2011 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hope it didn't seem like I was attacking you, KrisKelvin. I'd like to add though that filmmaking is a collaborative art, and working well with others, as well as having strong interpersonal communication skills, is absolutely essential. I think this takes more time to develop.


----------



## soulcraft (Mar 15, 2011)

Dearest fellow AFI alternates, my sympathies to all of you as I too face the bittersweet waiting list.  Now I know they refuse to reveal placement, but has anyone discovered roughly where they fall on the list? Top, middle, etc...
I feel like that answer could inform us how to anchor the grief. As we have all learned, over extended hope can hurt more than defeat. So in the spirit of closure, call, don't be shy and find out where you are on the list. And please share your results so we learn wether AFI gives generic answers or wether indeed there are levels to being waitlisted. 
I will share my results as they surface and I hope you all do too. Together we can make a little sense out of the esoteric nature of AFI's waiting list and maybe, dare I say, catch some shut eye


----------



## Munky the robot (Mar 16, 2011)

> Originally posted by soulcraft:
> Dearest fellow AFI alternates, my sympathies to all of you as I too face the bittersweet waiting list.  Now I know they refuse to reveal placement, but has anyone discovered roughly where they fall on the list? Top, middle, etc...
> I feel like that answer could inform us how to anchor the grief. As we have all learned, over extended hope can hurt more than defeat. So in the spirit of closure, call, don't be shy and find out where you are on the list. And please share your results so we learn wether AFI gives generic answers or wether indeed there are levels to being waitlisted.
> I will share my results as they surface and I hope you all do too. Together we can make a little sense out of the esoteric nature of AFI's waiting list and maybe, dare I say, catch some shut eye



Thats a beautiful thought there you got but I seriously doubt they reveal that kind of info. They never really tell you where you are placed in the waiting line. I will not call them and ask this as I dont want to jeopardize whatever little chances I have of getting in   
Any one else who does and manages to get an answer can enlighten the rest of us.

I know a lot of us here are disappointed. But what I want to say is that there is a whole bunch of people who will be accepted to AFI and probably USC/UCLA /another college of their first choice. Remember guys a lot of people dont have AFI as their number one for various reasons. As the colleges begin to hand out decisions, I am sure no one will want to hold on to two colleges. 
Our situation right now is like a grid locked traffic jam. We all know it is messy but it eventually clears out.
I am actually a very pessimistic person, but I speak out of the optimism that was infused in me by the people here who have been speaking to me time and again.

SO, phew! Long post. Guys I know even in a bad scenario atleast 3-4 people here will get in. Oh and btw its not a lottery system. They will review our files to see who goes.Thats what I ve been reading.  

SO lets relax n wait n watch...


----------



## soulcraft (Mar 16, 2011)

> ax n wait n watc[/quote)
> 
> The office staff in admin are not going to penalize you for asking a considerate and understandable question. Why theorize off what you have read? As we all know there are too many commentaries on procedure floating around and the staff have most likely been handed a list of ALT in sequence of priority. They are not petty and harsh judges looking for an excuse. They're people. Many of em' sweet people in fact. Let not superstition and anxiety dismay you. No polite question will ever dwarf your achievements and merits as a writer.
> And besides, there's a reason they left Karen Tucker's number at the botton of the e-mail. It wasn't a booby trapped test. It was so you could call her.


----------



## Munky the robot (Mar 16, 2011)

> Originally posted by soulcraft:
> 
> 
> > ax n wait n watc[/quote)
> ...


----------



## soulcraft (Mar 16, 2011)

Did they let you know if you were high up on the list? Or she couldn't even tell ya that.
Cuz I also spoke to Barb but I am waiting to talk to karen because Barb is actually not informed of those details and is limited with her answers but sweet sweet Karen, well, she's a bit of the key master. 
I know this because I snooped around. Also, here is some news, April 15 is the deadline for USC grads to accept. So anyone who got into both USC and AFI for writing can mill about, but come April 15th, anyone who accepts USC will let AFI know they are relinquishing their spot. So, rest assured, openings should surface around that time. Also, Chapman's has a funny system, from the moment they accept you, you are informed that within 10 days you must commit. This pressure aids us AFI ALT's because anyone who chooses Chapmans over AFI will do so sooner than the other folks allowing certain AFI alternates to wait less. Anyways that's what I've learned thus far and now I'm off to learn from NYU and Columbia when their cut off date is. I will keep you all updated. 
And that ,dear friends, is all the news that's fit to print.


----------



## Munky the robot (Mar 16, 2011)

> Originally posted by soulcraft:
> Did they let you know if you were high up on the list? Or she couldn't even tell ya that.
> Cuz I also spoke to Barb but I am waiting to talk to karen because Barb is actually not informed of those details and is limited with her answers but sweet sweet Karen, well, she's a bit of the key master.
> I know this because I snooped around. Also, here is some news, April 15 is the deadline for USC grads to accept. So anyone who got into both USC and AFI for writing can mill about, but come April 15th, anyone who accepts USC will let AFI know they are relinquishing their spot. So, rest assured, openings should surface around that time. Also, Chapman's has a funny system, from the moment they accept you, you are informed that within 10 days you must commit. This pressure aids us AFI ALT's because anyone who chooses Chapmans over AFI will do so sooner than the other folks allowing certain AFI alternates to wait less. Anyways that's what I've learned thus far and now I'm off to learn from NYU and Columbia when their cut off date is. I will keep you all updated.
> And that ,dear friends, is all the news that's fit to print.



I asked her how many waitlisted and she said she cannot divulge that kinda info. So obviously I cudnt ask her how up or down I was.

NYU also has a 15th April deadline. 

But hey if you do speak to Karin please do ask her how many people got waitlisted.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## soulcraft (Mar 16, 2011)

NYU applicants have until April 15th as well.
UCLA I am awaiting the answer but I did learn the applications were due early november so I'm sure the deadline must be by april 15th or prior. So like I said, April 15th really opens the door for us eager alternates. Plus, if you wanna go zen for a moment, if you were a director, producer, editor, or cinematographer, you would be waiting to hear from AFI on April 15th. So for a bunch of us screenwriting ALT's, we really aren't waiting longer than most of the other applicants. Don't be discouraged. And ask away. Because I have learned that all schools have a priority list of ALTS. So for every new open spot, the office simply, goes to the list and follows the instructions. So judgement has passed. Noone is re-reviewing you. So make those calls, talk to Karen and see if you can surmise your place on the list. Even a generality like middle of list or upper middle, feels better than knowing nothing.


----------



## dmtr (Mar 16, 2011)

One comment on the above. I know some schools do not have a single priority list and instead seek to retain the composition of the class. So when an accepted student declines they go to the list to match the next qualified candidate fitting that profile. How that profile is determined is up for debate, but I'd think they would want a certain number of international students, maybe a mix of comedic and dramatic writers, for programs like NYU that ask you to state your area of focus they would presumably try to replace a TV writing candidate with another, etc etc). 

So, for programs that follow this process there may be several priority lists, but not a "hard" 1 to X ranking of waitlist candidates.


----------



## Munky the robot (Mar 16, 2011)

DMTR!

Buddy you just hit the nail on the head.


----------



## RobbieBlock (Mar 16, 2011)

I actually think in this case there is just one list.  For NYU I am pretty sure you are right though DMTR.


----------



## Colin Oh (Mar 16, 2011)

Also, some international students that have been accepted might not be able to get their visas in order in time, so they have to drop out. So do not be surprised if some of you get an acceptance call really late.


----------



## Jerry Bruckheimer Fan (Mar 16, 2011)

filmdirector2011, I sure hope you are right about that. My interview did not go so well...or at least I should say, there was a lot left to be desired or desired to be said after mine was over. Anyway, I'm pretty eager to hear my decision on April 15th. Good luck to you and everyone else waiting to hear.


----------



## soulcraft (Mar 16, 2011)

> tty sure you are


I spoke with an ex AFI admissions processor, she assured me it's a mechanical procedure of following a priority list of ALTs as various positions open up. So guys, come on, stop projecting your feelings and lets try to gather the facts. This forum need not be a melting pot of chaos.
(BTW NYU procedures are not our problem, AFI  is the topic of conversation, ya know?)


----------



## soulcraft (Mar 16, 2011)

sorry guys don't know why my message quoted the message: "tty sure you are" so do please ignore it


----------



## Colin Oh (Mar 16, 2011)

Soulcraft, which discipline did you apply to?


----------



## soulcraft (Mar 16, 2011)

screenwriting


----------



## RobbieBlock (Mar 16, 2011)

Sould did you call them to find out where you are on the list?


----------



## Dimos (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm thinking of applying to AFI this coming year and was wondering if anyone could tell me the major differences or advantages (if any) AFI has over the usual culprits, NYU/USC/UCLA/Columbia. 

I just recently "discovered" it (I sorta knew of the program but read a good post on it the other day), and don't know too much about it. I hear its better in a way because you get to focus on your chosen discipline. I.e. directors direct, editors edit, etc.


----------



## soulcraft (Mar 16, 2011)

I tried calling but have had trouble contacting Karen. How about you Robbie? Anyone get any info?


----------



## RobbieBlock (Mar 16, 2011)

It's hard to get any real info out of them, I will say though I know there is one list and I am situated pretty well on the list, but that is about all I could get, I kinda lucked into the info yesterday.  I think they can't really tell you much of anything at all.


----------



## soulcraft (Mar 16, 2011)

Do you remember their exact words? I ask so that when I call I will be able to discern between what may be a generic reply like "you're pretty well on the list" or were they like yeah man your high on the list but I can't tell you more.
It just seems like the line "pretty well on the list" is so painfully neutral. Were they kinder with greater specificity? Do you remember their exact words?
(Sorry if I'm coming off neurotic the writer in me can't help but dissect.)


----------



## RobbieBlock (Mar 16, 2011)

To be honest it was an email reply and the exact verbage is more specific, but I just don't want to risk getting anyone in trouble, including myself, as I am not sure what the deal is with their information that they give out.  I would say the best you can do is just wait it out, I don't think they will give out anymore info on the subject.

I'm sorry I can't be more helpful, it is just such a crazy time you can never know what could track back to hurt any of us or the people at admissions who are trying to help us as best as they can.


----------



## soulcraft (Mar 16, 2011)

Respects Robbie. No worries. I share in your concerns. It sucks we all have to be in such a fragile state but if this wasn't precious to us it wouldn't be worth the wait.


----------



## RobbieBlock (Mar 16, 2011)

Sure thing man, sorry I can't be more help, best of luck to everyone.


----------



## birdude (Mar 16, 2011)

I called to find out about my status. Rrrejected.


----------



## Munky the robot (Mar 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear bout that bird dude.

Hey Robbie! happy for ya 

All this speculation is making me loco. I am going to take a few days off from this forum because logging in every one hour is not going to get me in any sooner.Good luck to all the waitlisters!
Lets keep each other in the loop    

Have to get back to life now!


----------



## Colin Oh (Mar 16, 2011)

If this is your first time applying, don't fret. Most people apply multiple times before getting accepted. This was my second time applying.


----------



## FilmSchoolDad (Mar 17, 2011)

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Colin Oh:
> Also, AFI rarely takes people straight out of undergrad. Don't let it get you down. You just need to get out into the real world and work a for a while and then apply again. They like people who re-apply.



I'd posted a much longer response but will pare it down to this: 

If AFI (or any school for that matter) did not accept me solely because of my age, and/or based on the assumption that I would reapply at some point in the future, then I sincerely hope they consider increasing the minimum age for application.  I spent a lot of time fine tuning my materials, when clearly there are other things I would have been doing had I been told in advance "sorry, but you're too young".

And that concludes my mini-rant for the day.   </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

KrisKelvin,

I haven't posted on this thread previously, but I have been following it and many of the other threads for awhile.  I'd just like to assure KrisKelvin that while ColinOh is correct about the average age of AFI's Fellows is something like 27, for many, many years, they have accepted 22 year olds either right out of college, or who had not even graduated from college yet.  And, they have also accepted Fellows in their 30's and 40's.  This year alone, AmiraAlexandria finished undergraduate school in 2010 and was just accepted to AFI, and UCFFilmgirl hasn't finished her undergraduate degree and she was accepted to AFI!  Also, if you look back in the AFI blogs from prior years, you'll find similar instances of this demographic.  You'll find a screenwriter from Phoenix in his late 30's who was accepted to AFI.  He gave up a fairly successful career and moved to L.A. to follow his "dreams" as a screenwriter.  The point I'm making is that the average age of AFI's Fellows may be mid- to late-20's, but that average is comprised of Fellows ranging in age from 22 to perhaps, 40.  I'm sure I don't need to tell you that AFI's Conservatory of Film has been around since 1969, it has graduated more than 3,000 Fellows since then, and it is ranked consistently among the top 5 film schools in the U.S.  The admissions decision-makers have too much at stake to consider an applicant's as a criteria of who it accepts to its prestigious program.  They would NEVER be that shallow.

I wish you good luck on your decision.  I also totally agree with those who have said that once UCLA, Columbia and Chapman make their acceptance announcements, AFI will have to accept additional people.  Each of the top grad schools have a different approach to teaching the art of filmmaking, and each of them has a reputation for being the "best" in one or more disciplines.  AFI is a fantastic school, but there are some people who will choose UCLA, Columbia, or Chapman over AFI.  Therefore, my best advice is to try to relax as best you can and let the process run its course.  It's NOT over yet for you or anyone else who hasn't already been rejected.


----------



## Colin Oh (Mar 17, 2011)

You are right FilmSchoolDad, since I know many AFI alum that went straight out of undergrad. And when I say rare, I really mean they accept maybe between 1 and 3 a year for each discipline. What I do know is they hold you to a different criteria then say someone that has been working in the film industry for the past 10 years. Of course, I am only talking about the cinematography discipline because that is the program I know most about.


----------



## soulcraft (Mar 17, 2011)

Fellow neurotics, here's some more fodder for ya:
I found a 5 page thread entitled AFI alternates. Check it out, there's some empowering stories of success and perseverance. 

http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...2734/m/453109241/p/1


----------



## BBQshow (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been reading that the interview is like orientational rather that Q & A format, well I have to say NOT IN MY CASE.

I just had the interview and oh my god, they asked who was (I can't remember the name), who was the man in the poster behind them and A LOT of questions of my portfolio in terms of "what do you think is the most important thing a long the proccess?", "why did you do this?", what do you wanted to say with that?". "do you have any other interests apart from films?, "do you read?".... etc

I mean, they were certainly tryign to bring something out of the interview. It wasn't chill at all.

Anyway, I tried my best, now wait until the 15th of april.


----------



## filmdirector2011 (Mar 18, 2011)

> Originally posted by BBQshow:
> I've been reading that the interview is like orientational rather that Q & A format, well I have to say NOT IN MY CASE.
> 
> I just had the interview and oh my god, they asked who was (I can't remember the name), who was the man in the poster behind them and A LOT of questions of my portfolio in terms of "what do you think is the most important thing a long the proccess?", "why did you do this?", what do you wanted to say with that?". "do you have any other interests apart from films?, "do you read?".... etc
> ...



BBQShow, who did you interview with?


----------



## RobbieBlock (Mar 18, 2011)

So looks like we wont know till mid to late april?  Was hopin they would let you know as soon as someone declines their offer.


----------



## filmdirector2011 (Mar 18, 2011)

> Originally posted by BBQshow:
> @filmdirector2011
> 
> I interviewed with Peter Markham and a girl that i don't remember her name, she had glasses and she was blonde (looking at the Faculty pictures on the website it could be Penney Finkelman even though she looks very different now, so don't take me too serious)
> ...



Who was it that was quizzing you? Was it the woman?


----------



## filmdirector2011 (Mar 18, 2011)

> Originally posted by BBQshow:
> @filmdirector2011
> 
> It was the man. Why that interest?



Because all my AFI friends have said that it was a conversational interview, and they were interviewed by men. just thought it was interesting to hear differently, figured maybe because someone new was involved.


----------



## filmdirector2011 (Mar 18, 2011)

Maybe AFI staff has been following this thread, and now after reading about what we know about the interview process, they have decided to change it up.


----------



## midlands (Mar 18, 2011)

As an alternate (screenwriting) I've thought about sending more writing samples along with an interest letter... No more than 5 or so pages, I would think.

Anyone think it makes any sense to do this (in order to, hopefully, bump oneself up the waitlist)? 

On the one hand, AFI presumably knows enough about you as a screenwriter already from the application and interview. On the other hand, it couldn't really *hurt*, can it?


----------



## FilmSchoolDad (Mar 19, 2011)

I definitely agree with filmdirector2011 about the AFI staff following this thread.  It would make total sense that they would want to feel the "pulse" of their admissions process by using this web site for that feedback.  I thoroughly believe that all of the film schools do that.


----------



## BBQshow (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't think they are changin their interview methods because they are reading at this site that everybody found the interview like a conversation. First of all because that's not a negative thing. Maybe they asked me so many questions because they had doubts about me (I repeat I don't have much film experience and I applied to the directing program).


----------



## UCFfilmgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

Accepted Producing applicant here! I received my acceptance e-mail last Tuesday and I am still floating on cloud nine. If there are any Producers who were accepted, or really any discipline at all, I would love to get to know you! Please feel free to send me a private message with your e-mail address through this blog & I will e-mail you back.

Looking forward to getting to know you all


----------



## KrisKelvin (Mar 21, 2011)

> Originally posted by UCFfilmgirl:
> Please feel free to e-mail me at any time at



You should get rid of the "@" and ".", and change them to "AT" and "DOT".  Otherwise, you will likely get a lot of spam.


----------



## UCFfilmgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh wow, thanks! I didn't know that. I appreciate it.


----------



## bryanh (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi UCFfilmgirl, 

I too am an accepted Producing Fellow at AFI! 

I actually just registered to this forum and also just wanted to say hello to everyone!


----------



## UCFfilmgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

Does anyone know the date that school begins for this upcoming Fall 2011's incoming class? Thanks!


----------



## Private Witt (Mar 22, 2011)

Congrats to all that got accepted! I received my notification on the 15th as well and (hopefully) will be joining the incoming class as a screenwriting fellow!


----------



## Colin Oh (Mar 22, 2011)

> Originally posted by UCFfilmgirl:
> Does anyone know the date that school begins for this upcoming Fall 2011's incoming class? Thanks!


I think it's August 17. I think that's when boot camp starts.


----------



## shiniun (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello everyone! I just got the admission from AFI,too. My discipline is Producing. Can't wait to see you guys!  





> Originally posted by bryanh:
> Hi UCFfilmgirl,
> 
> I too am an accepted Producing Fellow at AFI!
> ...


----------



## Kevinmark20 (Mar 22, 2011)

> Originally posted by BBQshow:
> I've been reading that the interview is like orientational rather that Q & A format, well I have to say NOT IN MY CASE.
> 
> I just had the interview and oh my god, they asked who was (I can't remember the name), who was the man in the poster behind them and A LOT of questions of my portfolio in terms of "what do you think is the most important thing a long the proccess?", "why did you do this?", what do you wanted to say with that?". "do you have any other interests apart from films?, "do you read?".... etc
> ...



So, who was the person in the poster behind them? :S 

Also, they asked you to NAME two directors or did they quiz you about which directors made which movies or something?

My directing interview is coming up on April 5th. I'm scared to death (already been rejected by USC). Any inside info you can give me would help a lot! I want to be as prepared as possible and plan for the worst! :S


----------



## filmdirector2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

> Originally posted by Kevinmark20:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by BBQshow:
> I've been reading that the interview is like orientational rather that Q & A format, well I have to say NOT IN MY CASE.
> 
> ...



So, who was the person in the poster behind them? :S 

Also, they asked you to NAME two directors or did they quiz you about which directors made which movies or something?

My directing interview is coming up on April 5th. I'm scared to death (already been rejected by USC). Any inside info you can give me would help a lot! I want to be as prepared as possible and plan for the worst! :S </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Don't tell him, BBQShow. That would be cheating and not fair to the rest of us!  In all kindness though, KevinMark20, good look with your interview. I have mine next week.


----------



## BBQshow (Mar 23, 2011)

@Kevinmark20

I don't remeber because I was a bit nervous at that time and I just said "Oh really, ok". Anyway I am a bit paranoid about telling too much about me (I deleted several posts I had, just in case). But all I can tell you is not to worry and be yourself, is not an exam so probably you will be able to answer all the questions. I repeat, I just had like two questions I could either know or not, the rest was about my portfolio (why I did that in that way, how was the other thing, etc).

Good luck!!!!    And don't over think, I think they al ready know if they will choose you even before the interview....



@filmdirector2011

Don't worry, you don't need to tell me what I should do    I am al ready being carefull about what to say or not in the forum. About the cheating thing that's not my problem, I would have tell him if I would have remembered through private message (they are probably smart enough not to repeat the same poster) and I don't mind helping out a little

Bye!!


----------



## xtrmn8ngangl (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello,

I had an interview last week in LA for directing.  It was very much like what BBQshow mentioned and very much like my 2 pervious interviews at AFI.  Very casual, but you do have to sit up straight if you know what i mean.

I was caught off guard by a couple questions but at the same time no difficult questions, just my opinion on things that came up during the conversation.

It is like any other interview for a creative profession, if you ask me.

unfortunately, I do not feel that i knocked their socks off. which is a disappointment, but last time i interviewed i thought we were soul mates, i walked out glowing, and i didn't even get waitlisted”¦

i wanted to post links to my visual submission films, but i was just curious about all this secrecy”¦ is everyone super paranoid or is that just my imagination?

why hasn't anyone posted their work?

i know im curious to see what everyone is making”¦


----------



## BBQshow (Mar 23, 2011)

@xtrmn8ngangl

Wellcome to the paranoid room! Everybody here feels that satelites are watching our moves and reading our dark stories and expecting someday we will recieve a call from the school and saying to us "you have talked too much, when you shut the **** up, apply again".    

No, seriously, we are just being carefull, we don't want to reveal much information until they  make their last decision, at least me.

Anyway I don't mind showing my stuff through a private message. I also applied for directing so if you feel like, send me your stuff on private and I will send mine. 

Bye


----------



## cinegirl1999 (Mar 23, 2011)

I would love to share my portfolio materials (my short films and narrative statement.) Please message me privately with yours and I'll respond with links to mine. I am also interviewing for directing.


----------



## xtrmn8ngangl (Mar 23, 2011)

satellites? revealing too much? 

it does sound a little paranoid. but i don't really do forums, so i am also quite naÃ¯ve”¦(i actually just learned some interesting forum jargon. for example i would be a great example of a lurker, not because im scared, or secretive, but i have two kids and little free time).

at the risk of ruining my entire life with one post”¦ here are the 2 films i submitted to AFI, as is(which includes a number of typos, and other undesirable mistakes that i didn't have time to correct before the deadline).

http://showmethelight.net/EDF/.../WZSK_ENG_01_WEB.mov

http://showmethelight.net/MOVs/WH_big.mov

i tried to preserve at least some of the original quality, so the files are not small(around 200MB each i think), so please be patient, let the file load, and enjoy them if you can”¦

i would love to see your work as well fellow candidates, future fellows, and rejects alike”¦ (in private if you like).

i would appreciate any and all feedback, as long as it is truthful.

and please fill me in if there is any other negative potential "side effect" to publicly posting film links”¦ thanks.


----------



## BBQshow (Mar 23, 2011)

@xtrmn8ngangl

Hahah it was obviously a joke!

I'll have a look at your films. I am sending you now my short film in private. The quality sucks because the limit was 500mb, but it's fine.

I would like to know what you think!


@cinegirl1999

I am also sending you the link on a private message. Send me yours as well!


----------



## cinegirl1999 (Mar 23, 2011)

> Originally posted by xtrmn8ngangl:
> satellites? revealing too much?
> 
> it does sound a little paranoid. but i don't really do forums, so i am also quite naÃ¯ve”¦(i actually just learned some interesting forum jargon. for example i would be a great example of a lurker, not because im scared, or secretive, but i have two kids and little free time).
> ...



I think you'll definitely get in, xtrmn8ngangl, because they need action directors and it seems like you like the genre. it was very good. The cinematography was inconsistent but overall it was fun. the acting was good, too. It was unpretentious.


----------



## filmdirector2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

Out of curiosity, how many pages was everyone's narrative statement? I read that the maximum we could have was 5 pages.


----------



## FilmSchoolDad (Mar 23, 2011)

> Originally posted by bryanh:
> Hi UCFfilmgirl,
> 
> I too am an accepted Producing Fellow at AFI!
> ...



I'm curious to know why you feel that AFI has the best producing program.  Did you apply to any other film school, and if so, were you accepted to any other one?  In your opinion, why do you feel that AFI is the best "fit" for you as a producer?


----------



## FilmSchoolDad (Mar 23, 2011)

> Originally posted by bryanh:
> Hi UCFfilmgirl,
> 
> I too am an accepted Producing Fellow at AFI!
> ...



Hi Bryanh,
I'm curious to know why you feel that AFI has the best MFA in producing?  Did you apply to any other schools, and if so, were you accepted to any others?  Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## FilmSchoolDad (Mar 23, 2011)

> Originally posted by shiniun:
> Hello everyone! I just got the admission from AFI,too. My discipline is Producing. Can't wait to see you guys!
> 
> 
> ...


 </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hi shiniun,
I'm curious to hear why you feel that AFI has the best producer's program?  Did you apply to any other film school, and if so, which ones, and did you get accepted to any others.  What makes AFI the best in your opinion?


----------



## bryanh (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi FilmSchoolDad

I like AFI's producers program because it offers the opportunity to be very hands-on with the production aspect of film. AFI, in general, differs from other film schools because it implements a conservatory model, which demands a very rigorous academic and production curriculum. This aspect is why AFI was my top choice for film school because it allows me to really learn the ins and outs of what it takes to be a producer. The program is designed for you to specifically specialize in the field of film producing and by immersing you in this constant production environment, you really have the opportunity to learn and directly apply what you learned. I guess you could say that the program kind of emphasizes the "learn by doing" concept, which I believe is very important factor in how you grow as a filmmaker. 

The other schools I applied to were just UCLA and Chapman. I applied to the UCLA MFA Directing program but didn't get in (I heard the directing program there is extremely competitive) and Chapman's producing program has not notified me yet. I think they notify end of this month. However, AFI was my top choice over these two schools and is a school I've always wanted to come to which is why I didn't really apply to a lot of schools.

If you have any other questions, please let me know and I'd be more than happy to discuss them with you!


----------



## filmdirector2011 (Mar 24, 2011)

Having crewed on a number of AFI films, I truly believe it is THE best film school in the world. I know that sounds like a grand statement but you really have to experience it to understand.


----------



## FilmSchoolDad (Mar 24, 2011)

> Originally posted by bryanh:
> Hi FilmSchoolDad
> 
> I like AFI's producers program because it offers the opportunity to be very hands-on with the production aspect of film. AFI, in general, differs from other film schools because it implements a conservatory model, which demands a very rigorous academic and production curriculum. This aspect is why AFI was my top choice for film school because it allows me to really learn the ins and outs of what it takes to be a producer. The program is designed for you to specifically specialize in the field of film producing and by immersing you in this constant production environment, you really have the opportunity to learn and directly apply what you learned. I guess you could say that the program kind of emphasizes the "learn by doing" concept, which I believe is very important factor in how you grow as a filmmaker.
> ...



Hi bryanh
Thank you very much for your extremely articulate comments and opinions about AFI.  The reasons you've given for making AFI your top choice are extremely valuable.  However, if you had not been accepted to AFI, but were accepted to Chapman's or UCLA's producing programs, which one of those would you have chosen and why?  In your opinion, from what you know, what are the positives and negatives of Chapman's program?  Do you have an undergraduate B.F.A. degree in film production?  If so, was it from any of the top film schools (e.g., UCLA, USC, NYU, FSU, Chapman, Columbia, Cal-Arts, etc.)?  To what extent did your undergraduate or work experience prepare you for the intensity of AFI's producer's program?


----------



## RobbieBlock (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi FIlmschooldad, out of curiosity what are you doing with all of the information you are compiling?  You seem to be developing a wealth of knowledge, to compliment a lot of facts that I have seen from you on the forum already, and I was curious if you were planning on writing this somewhere for others to read or if this was purely personal.

Thanks for being so helpful.


----------



## filmdirector2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

If I get accepted I'll have to take out a massive student loan. Anyone else in the same position? Do you think it's worth it to be in debt?


----------



## AmyLoreen (Mar 29, 2011)

I got accepted a few weeks ago to AFI's screenwriting program and I couldn't be more excited! I'm a forum virgin, so I wanted to lay myself out here!  Hi everyone!  I started a facebook group called American Film Institute Upcoming 2011 Fellows, so if you get accepted, you should join and drink the punch!


----------



## filmdirector2011 (Mar 29, 2011)

> Originally posted by xtrmn8ngangl:
> Hello,
> 
> I had an interview last week in LA for directing.  It was very much like what BBQshow mentioned and very much like my 2 pervious interviews at AFI.  Very casual, but you do have to sit up straight if you know what i mean.
> ...



hi xtrmn8ngangl, who did you interview with? I interviewed with Peter and Andrew. It did feel like any other interview. I would not use the word casual. It went well though.


----------



## afi_ian (Mar 29, 2011)

Accepted as producing fellow back on 3/15.

(Also went for interview at NYU in February but have yet to hear back. Applied for March deadline instead of the reccommend January for Stern so likely that is holding up my application since they confer on acceptance for producing program).

First choice, has been and remains AFI so in all likelyhood (95% sure)will be attending this fall. Though will wait til I hear back from NYU before making my final decision (mainly because I feel Stern MBA provides a solid backup plan should a film career not work out).

A bit about my application experience, which some may hopefully find useful.

Last year applied to UCLA, Peter Stark and AFI. Rejected from first two and waitlisted at AFI. The waitlist experience was quite grueling. They say they will let you know by April 15, but that gets pushed bacy to May 15, June 15, July 15 and finally Aug 28 when classes began. 
When I spoke to them about it in my interview this year they said that some people who are accepted don't wind up attending cause they choose to go to a different school, can't get a visa if coming from abroad, or can't get together the $ or fin aid to be able to afford it. I have heard though that though they can accept up to 28 producing fellows, they don't necessarily admit 28 each year. This is why, though people have been accepted and some waitlisted yet they are still accepting applications for producing candidates as indicated by the website. 
I don't have hard figures on the number of people on the waitlist, how many get in off of it etc. but heard it is not many. 
Don't mean to discourage anyone on the waitlist, but just thought I'd pass along what I have heard and/or experienced.
Also I have heard and read in "Film School Confidential" that often times people are rejected or waitlisted on their first application, particularly when coming from a non-film background. They want to know that you are serious about film. My advise to those on the waitlist who don't wind up getting in this year is to redouble your efforts. Do whatever you can granted your schedule to get more involved with film. Taking classes, crewing on AFI productions or other productions, etc. If you were waitlisted it means they think you have the qualifications but want to see the committment. If you put in the effort over the year and apply again you'll likely have a more favorable result the next year.
Don't envy those on the waitlist. Almost worse than rejection when you stay on the waitlist for month cause it is hard to move on with life and you start to crave a definitive answer even if it is a no. But I am proof that it can be done.


----------



## xtrmn8ngangl (Mar 30, 2011)

i was interviewed by Peter Markham and Robert Mandel.

they were nice, i was nervous.


----------



## R. Sid (Mar 30, 2011)

Havent heard back from AFI yet. Does that mean reject?


----------



## BBQshow (Mar 30, 2011)

@R.Sid

When did you interview? I interviewed the 18th of march, I think everyone interviewed after the 15th of march they will know something by the 15th of april, it's been said here in the forum and by the interviewers.

Anyway you will hear something even if you are rejected, waitlisted or accepted (trough email)


----------



## afi_ian (Mar 30, 2011)

> Originally posted by AmyLoreen:
> I got accepted a few weeks ago to AFI's screenwriting program and I couldn't be more excited! I'm a forum virgin, so I wanted to lay myself out here!  Hi everyone!  I started a facebook group called American Film Institute Upcoming 2011 Fellows, so if you get accepted, you should join and drink the punch!



AmyLoreen I searched on Facebook but couldn't find any group with anything resembling the name American Film Institute Upcoming 2011 Fellows.


Also seen it misspelled a bunch of times so just thought I would mention it in case you have to send a mail but but it is Karin with and i and not Karen.


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 30, 2011)

Friends, When is the day we are expecting to hear decisions for directing applicants?


----------



## ColoradoGuy (Mar 30, 2011)

> Originally posted by HI FILM:
> Friends, When is the day we are expecting to hear decisions for directing applicants?



April 15th


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 30, 2011)

too far


----------



## filmdirector2011 (Mar 31, 2011)

Anyone else going insane from all the waiting? Two weeks seems like an eternity! And I had my interview but I'm STILL recovering from my nervousness.


----------



## R. Sid (Mar 31, 2011)

@BBQshow

That's the thing. I didnt get a call for an interview. I havent been told that I am rejected either. Havent heard back, period. My friend applied with me and he got his reject. I called them up and they said I will get to know on April 15th. But since I didnt get the interview call, it means ill be getting the reject on 15th right? I dont have my hopes up so either way I just want to get it over with and start working on next years application.


----------



## filmdirector2011 (Mar 31, 2011)

@R. Sid: What did your friend apply for? If he applied for screenwriting, producing or cinematography, those applicants were notified on March 15th. Did you apply for directing?


----------



## R. Sid (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh that makes sense then. My friend applied for cinematography. I applied for directing.


----------



## AmyLoreen (Apr 4, 2011)

Try going to this link?  http://www.facebook.com/#!/hom...roup_109938462422725


----------



## HI FILM (Apr 9, 2011)

6 days to hearing back.


----------



## cinegirl1999 (Apr 9, 2011)

Please help. Does anyone know anything about student loans? I am already $30,000 in debut. Do you think they will let me take out another loan for AFI? What do they look for in your credit report? I have paid on time for everything. 

Anyone here ever taken out a HUGE student loan before? Is it easy?

PLEASE WRITE BACK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Munky the robot (Apr 9, 2011)

cinegirl1999 methinks you need a co- signer.

But then again I am not American and this is just what I have learnt on the internet. I could be wrong. I think you guys have something called Stafford loans.

Google it


----------



## Robert Powell (Apr 11, 2011)

> Originally posted by cinegirl1999:
> Please help. Does anyone know anything about student loans? I am already $30,000 in debut. Do you think they will let me take out another loan for AFI? What do they look for in your credit report? I have paid on time for everything.
> 
> Anyone here ever taken out a HUGE student loan before? Is it easy?
> ...



If you can showcase to the school that you can not only pay for school, but pay or successfully fundraise the enormous amount of money that comes with producing a good thesis, I can't imagine why they would care, even if you're in debt.  As long as you can showcase that they aren't in a financial risk in taking you, I can't imagine why not, however thats easier said than done,  AFI is outlandishly expensive, especially considering all the hidden costs of the school and living in LA


----------



## KrisKelvin (Apr 11, 2011)

> Originally posted by Robert Powell:
> They just extended the time for Producers and Writers to send in their deposits



Hey Robert (or anyone who knows),

I wasn't aware of this, but as a screenwriting alternate I was told in my letter that they would let me know on April 18th whether I'd made it off the wait list.  Does this mean that date is being pushed back?


----------



## Robert Powell (Apr 11, 2011)

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Robert Powell:
> They just extended the time for Producers and Writers to send in their deposits



Hey Robert (or anyone who knows),

I wasn't aware of this, but as a screenwriting alternate I was told in my letter that they would let me know on April 18th whether I'd made it off the wait list.  Does this mean that date is being pushed back? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

No, 9/10 times when AFI gives you a notification date, it's pretty definitive.  That date you gave is beyond the April 15th deadline for Prod/S.W. to submit tuition.  Good luck though man...


----------



## KrisKelvin (Apr 11, 2011)

> Originally posted by Robert Powell:
> No, 9/10 times when AFI gives you a notification date, it's pretty definitive.  That date you gave is beyond the April 15th deadline for Prod/S.W. to submit tuition.  Good luck though man...



Thanks.  Good to know, though I'm not optimistic since I've yet to see anyone who was accepted post that they're not going.


----------



## Robert Powell (Apr 11, 2011)

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Robert Powell:
> No, 9/10 times when AFI gives you a notification date, it's pretty definitive.  That date you gave is beyond the April 15th deadline for Prod/S.W. to submit tuition.  Good luck though man...



Thanks.  Good to know, though I'm not optimistic since I've yet to see anyone who was accepted post that they're not going. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I don't think this forum is a good representation of AFI or its applicants honestly, I personally hate most forums and am not sure why I'm on this one, probably because its a slow work week. but don't get your hopes up, placement in the writing program is bizarre, lotta things can happen, especially since writing attracts a lot of international students.  A lot of bad film makers go to AFI, a lot of great ones get rejected, just keep trying man, keep refining your craft, totally not the end of the world if this year doesn't work out.


----------



## cinegirl1999 (Apr 11, 2011)

> Originally posted by Robert Powell:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Robert Powell:
> No, 9/10 times when AFI gives you a notification date, it's pretty definitive.  That date you gave is beyond the April 15th deadline for Prod/S.W. to submit tuition.  Good luck though man...



Thanks.  Good to know, though I'm not optimistic since I've yet to see anyone who was accepted post that they're not going. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I don't think this forum is a good representation of AFI or its applicants honestly, I personally hate most forums and am not sure why I'm on this one, probably because its a slow work week. but don't get your hopes up, placement in the writing program is bizarre, lotta things can happen, especially since writing attracts a lot of international students.  A lot of bad film makers go to AFI, a lot of great ones get rejected, just keep trying man, keep refining your craft, totally not the end of the world if this year doesn't work out. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

@Robert Powell: 
Of course there are bad and good filmmakers. It's a FILM SCHOOL. People go there to LEARN. Not everyone there is going to be the next Spielberg. Every film school is hit or miss. It's the same with the film industry, which AFI is a model of. Unfortunately they cannot accept everyone into their program. 

Also, it's not only about talent. You may be a great producer/director or whatever discipline, but that doesn't mean you know how to work with people. That is why they INTERVIEW you. If they judged you only by your work, then that would not be right.


----------



## cinegirl1999 (Apr 11, 2011)

> Reply



I would also like to add, film school is NOT about being good or bad, it's about LEARNING. AFI is no different. So how dare you Robert go around judging people. We ALL have something new to learn and that the whole purpose of applying to film schools. If we were all good then why would we need to go to school? So I hope when you start school in the fall you will get off your high horse and start being humble. Yes, there will be the obvious great talents and the bad ones, but WHO THE F*&@ CARES?? WE SHOULD ALL SUPPORT ONE ANOTHER.


----------



## afi_ian (Apr 11, 2011)

> Originally posted by cinegirl1999:
> Please help. Does anyone know anything about student loans? I am already $30,000 in debut. Do you think they will let me take out another loan for AFI? What do they look for in your credit report? I have paid on time for everything.
> 
> Anyone here ever taken out a HUGE student loan before? Is it easy?
> ...



Hi Cinegirl,

tried to private message bout this but guess you have it turned off. Anyway financial aid office at AFI or any school really is just there as a tool to help you. save any merit or need based scholarships or grants offered by the school directly AFI will not be giving or loaning you money directly. If you are a US citizen or green card holder and are eligible for government loans such as stafford they will help determine your eligibility. If you don't qualify (which is more likely in the case you have too much money, or if you are still a dependent if your parents have too much money) then AFI financial aid office will help direct you to some private lenders that they have worked with in the past. Not sure about AFI, and likely not the case, but there have been some scandals in the past with colleges who take money from different private loan providers to funnel students to borrow money from them. private loans the rate will almost all cases be higher than government loans. during the application procedure they will likely run a credit and background check on you and may require you to have a cosigner. depending on the natural of your current 30k in debt, if it is for student loans you can postpone payment while you are attending school and then after school consolidate your two loans at the prevailing rate upon graduation (well actually 6 months after graduation on account of the grace period they grant).

As far as easy to get, I think you should be able to find a company to lend the money, but you have to be careful about the terms, i.e. the interest rate you have to pay, step up or default provisions, etc. So while like all of us I am sure you are excited to go and want to get the loans however be sure to look careful at the loan provider and the terms of the individual loan.

I am far from an expert but if you have further questions I didn't address message me and I will answer them as best I can.


----------



## BBQshow (Apr 12, 2011)

> Originally posted by cinegirl1999:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Reply



I would also like to add, film school is NOT about being good or bad, it's about LEARNING. AFI is no different. So how dare you Robert go around judging people. We ALL have something new to learn and that the whole purpose of applying to film schools. If we were all good then why would we need to go to school? So I hope when you start school in the fall you will get off your high horse and start being humble. Yes, there will be the obvious great talents and the bad ones, but WHO THE F*&@ CARES?? WE SHOULD ALL SUPPORT ONE ANOTHER. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I agree and disagree with you. It's true, like it or not, that somebody can be good or bad at something so that means somebody can be a good or bad filmmaker as well as being a good or a bad waitress. The thing is that I don't think that AFI accepts people that are bad, maybe they accept people that  you might not like their style as much as others but that doesn't mean he is bad at making films, maybe you just don't like it. So Robert, I don't believe that bad filmmakers get to be accepted in a school that recieves almost 500 applicants per discipline, honestly but anyway WHO KNOWS.


----------



## cinegirl1999 (Apr 12, 2011)

> Originally posted by BBQshow:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by cinegirl1999:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Reply



I would also like to add, film school is NOT about being good or bad, it's about LEARNING. AFI is no different. So how dare you Robert go around judging people. We ALL have something new to learn and that the whole purpose of applying to film schools. If we were all good then why would we need to go to school? So I hope when you start school in the fall you will get off your high horse and start being humble. Yes, there will be the obvious great talents and the bad ones, but WHO THE F*&@ CARES?? WE SHOULD ALL SUPPORT ONE ANOTHER. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I agree and disagree with you. It's true, like it or not, that somebody can be good or bad at something so that means somebody can be a good or bad filmmaker as well as being a good or a bad waitress. The thing is that I don't think that AFI accepts people that are bad, maybe they accept people that  you might not like their style as much as others but that doesn't mean he is bad at making films, maybe you just don't like it. So Robert, I don't believe that bad filmmakers get to be accepted in a school that recieves almost 500 applicants per discipline, honestly but anyway WHO KNOWS. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

actually, nope. Not all 28 directors will be good. Not all 28 screenwriters will be good. Not all 28 producers will be good. HOWEVER, EVERYONE IS LEARNING, REGARDLESS OF THEIR SKILL LEVEL. We should support one another, REGARDLESS.


----------



## cinegirl1999 (Apr 12, 2011)

@BBQShow: You're not an idealist. You're naive.


----------



## Felipetto (Apr 13, 2011)

Just got an email.

Accepted for directing. I'm international.

 I sent my deposit to Columbia over a week ago so I'll be happy to give my spot away to one of the waitlisted.

Good luck!


----------



## ColoradoGuy (Apr 13, 2011)

Accepted for directing. Congratulations everyone!


----------



## CS (Apr 13, 2011)

Also accepted for directing. Congrats everyone!


----------



## Insearchof_ (Apr 13, 2011)

I just got the email too, I was accepted into the Directing program. I am extremely happy, it feels great to know that a school wants you, out of hundreds of people. Unfortunately I will be going to NYU. So hopefully this will make someone on the wait-list as happy as I am.


----------



## xtrmn8ngangl (Apr 13, 2011)

My heart is broken.

I just received the Directing Alternate email.

good luck to those that are in.


----------



## filmdirector2011 (Apr 13, 2011)

I've been accepted as a Directing Fellow! 

@xtrmn8ngangl - don't worry, you still have a shot! Two directors on here are passing up AFI.


----------



## filmdirector2011 (Apr 13, 2011)

Incoming fellows Facebook group:

https://www.facebook.com/home....roup_200484556638402


----------



## GodIsACowboy (Apr 13, 2011)

Just got a call from Phillip Linson - accepted as an editing fellow! I'm pretty sure I also made him think I was a big weirdo because after thanking him like 5 times, my brain completely turned off, and I couldn't say anything else. Congratulations to all those accepted and best of luck to those still waiting to hear back!


----------



## hohoho (Apr 13, 2011)

Accepted for Design.



Congratulations everyone!


----------



## laurens488 (Apr 13, 2011)

Excitedly accepted as a Production Design Fellow! Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Bouier (Apr 13, 2011)

Long time troller, first time poster. 

Got the email this morning, accepted as a Directing Fellow.


----------



## BBQshow (Apr 13, 2011)

Did everyone recieve an email? even the rejected ones?? anyone here??

I haven't recieve anything yet... I supose that means a NO


----------



## Hongdong (Apr 13, 2011)

Also a lurker, also just got the call from Phil Linson accepting me into the editing program.

@GodIsACowboy-- your phone conversation sounds pretty much like mine.  Just kept saying thank you until he hung up!

I actually went to AFI for my interview and when in LA I visited Chapman/USC/UCLA.  I will say that I think AFI students have to work the hardest and the program is the most focused...that's the general feeling I got off of it because many of the students seemed present and they were tired!  The cycle system seems like a very smart way to learn.  The other school had their plusses and minuses and if anyone is interested in hearing them, please feel free to message me.  Congratulations to all those who got in and best of luck to those waiting to hear.


----------



## cinegirl1999 (Apr 13, 2011)

CONGRATS TO ALL. I've been accepted to NYU so I'm going there instead even though AFI wanted me.

INCOMING AFI FELLOWS, BE NICE TO EACH OTHER. Remember, it's about LEARNING. Don't go there acting like you know everything. Be humble. Have fun. Make long lasting friendships. That is the most important in Hollywood, the relationships. Even if you are good, if you don't know how to work with people, forget about it.

Competition is healthy but not at the expense of friendships and your respect for one another.


----------



## cinegirl1999 (Apr 13, 2011)

also, you need to learn how to take constructive criticism and learn how to give it. CONSTRUCTIVE CRITICISM which means asking each other why we made certain choices and giving REASONS why something didn't work for you. Don't get all defensive on each other, ok? Remember, you are helping each other LEARN. And part of learning is giving each other CONSTRUCTIVE FEEDBACK.


----------



## cinegirl1999 (Apr 13, 2011)

and don't be under illusion that you're better than everyone else. Everyone is different, ok? So just focus on your own talents and don't be a snob. However, be honest with each other and give constructive feedback, ok?


----------



## Nova (Apr 13, 2011)

are you the new AFI mom?  how weird.


----------



## cinegirl1999 (Apr 13, 2011)

how dare you talk to me that way?
if there's an film school daddy, then I'll be happy to be Mommy


----------



## cinegirl1999 (Apr 13, 2011)

I know someone connected with the school and they said that they have been reading our posts and that some were rejected because of what they wrote.

Remember guys, be nice to each other and ALWAYS support each other no matter what! You only have each other.


----------



## BBQshow (Apr 14, 2011)

> Originally posted by cinegirl1999:
> I know someone connected with the school and they said that they have been reading our posts and that some were rejected because of what they wrote.
> 
> Remember guys, be nice to each other and ALWAYS support each other no matter what! You only have each other.



Noone in this threat talked to anyone in a mean way (just robert powell a bit) so you don't need to give advices. And it looks you give advices about being nice and you do sound a bit smart ass.... 

By the way, I sent you the link of my short film because you wanted to share materials.... and i never heard back from you, that's very kind and fair thing to do.

(y)


----------



## random (Apr 14, 2011)

Congratulations to everyone!

I finally get accepted in editing. Excited, can't sleep anymore, waiting so long for this day.


----------



## cinegirl1999 (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats @random!!! Be sure to join the AFI Incoming Fellows Facebook group which is ONLY for incoming fellows: 
https://www.facebook.com/home....200484556638402&ap=1

@BBQshow you're mean to me


----------



## Jerry Bruckheimer Fan (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey Random congrats! Did you receive an email or phone call? Also, when did you receive the email/phone call?

I've still heard nothing. Hopefully, tomorrow, I'll know.


----------



## cinegirl1999 (Apr 14, 2011)

You'll find out by April 15th, Friday. If you don't hear from them by then you should call them.


----------



## BBQshow (Apr 14, 2011)

> Originally posted by cinegirl1999:
> You'll find out by April 15th, Friday. If you don't hear from them by then you should call them.



cinegirl aren't you going to NYU? Why you keep posting about AFI and informing people?

You sound so suspicious!I hope my suspicious are wrong... I ****ing hope it because you know who I am . ALthough I have nothing to hide... but, not cool.


----------



## cinegirl1999 (Apr 14, 2011)

hmmm I wonder who on this forum is a representative of AFI...


----------



## Nova (Apr 14, 2011)

@BBQshow - just ignore her.  Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Apr 14, 2011)

> Originally posted by cinegirl1999:
> I know someone connected with the school and they said that they have been reading our posts and that some were rejected because of what they wrote.



Of course!  That must be why I wasn't accepted.  Hmm, let's see.  Prior to being waitlisted, I wrote such things on here as I was applying for screenwriting, that I was interviewed, and that I was counting down the days until we would hear.  Obviously, not only are habitually busy AFI professors prowling this site...not only are they taking the time to read these posts, trace my IP address, and figure out who I am...but they are also offended by my honest and objective retelling of what happened at my interview. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Really, I somewhat agreed with several of your earlier posts, but based on these later ones--and what others are saying about you asking to see their work yet reneging on your promise to show them yours--you seriously are coming off as a troll.  Plus, if you're going to NYU how come you haven't made a single post there yet bombard this board with instructions about how those who are going to AFI should behave?


----------



## KrisKelvin (Apr 14, 2011)

On another note, have any screenwriting alternates heard anything yet?  Or have any admitted screenwriting fellows not accepted their position?  I called AFI and was told they notify people immediately after anyone turns down their acceptance, implying that either (a) they had a 100% yield, (b) they've already called the alternates who got in, or (c) a bunch of those who were accepted haven't yet responded.  I'm guessing either (b) or (c) but don't know which one.

Oh, and I almost forgot: congrats to everyone admitted recently!


----------



## ColoradoGuy (Apr 14, 2011)

KrisKelvin you rock.

I've tried to resist the cinegirl convo but alas the urge has won out. Please cinegirl, leave this thread alone. No need to stir up fights. It's not productive. 

Side note,   Forum Rules


----------



## midlands (Apr 14, 2011)

Screenwriting alternate, haven't heard anything. Not too optimistic (based on higher up on the thread, there are a LOT of alternates, conceivably even everybody they interviewed who wasn't straight-up accepted) -- but you never know.

I'm going to guess it's closer to (c), though -- I would bet that the majority of people don't official enroll (including paying the deposit or whatever the process is) until right at April 15.

A question for anyone/everyone: Schools generally specifically say that they can't answer individual questions about one's applications, but perhaps the fact of being an alternate gets a foot in the door with regard to asking about why you didn't get in. So -- do people think it would be okay, if we got waitlisted but ultimately don't make it in, to ask about what was good and bad on your application and for recommendations on how to improve your application if you apply in the future?


----------



## RobbieBlock (Apr 14, 2011)

Well I sure do hope that they don't contact people right after slots are opened, because if that is the case it is not looking too good for us alternates.

On a sidenote now I am paranoid for anything I have said that could be taken the wrong way in regards to AFI on this forum.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Apr 14, 2011)

I think it's okay to ask your interviewer.  Of course, you should be tactful about it and express that you want to know because you want your application for next year to be great (which I'm assuming is true).  Worst thing that happens is they say they can't tell you, however even then you've shown a desire to improve and I believe that's something for which they're looking.

For what it's worth, the alternate letter was very specific with April 18th, and seeing as no one has said they got in off wait list yet I'm pretty sure they're going to tally the numbers end of day tomorrow or over the weekend and make calls/send emails Monday.  What concerns me is how many, because no one has said definitively they're turning down their spot.  Still, I'd be surprised if there weren't at least a few.


----------



## random (Apr 15, 2011)

@ cinegirl1999:
Thanks, I would join the group as soon as I find a way to login Facebook (it's blocked in China)
Also, congrats to you for being accepted by NYU!

@ Jerry Bruckheimer Fan:
I missed the first call from Phil at 5pm, April 13 (LA time), and got another call from Aldana(I guess she's a secretary) at next morning. After that, I received the notification email from Karin.
Wish you could receive the call/email soon!


----------



## gzeshDP (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey, sorry to hijack the thread for a hot minute, but does anyone know what date the fall school term begins for AFI? I know the month is August but I can't seem to find information beyond that, even in the application. Thanks.


----------



## ColoradoGuy (Apr 15, 2011)

> Originally posted by gzeshDP:
> Hey, sorry to hijack the thread for a hot minute, but does anyone know what date the fall school term begins for AFI? I know the month is August but I can't seem to find information beyond that, even in the application. Thanks.



http://www.afintranet.org/ Not sure the fall info is there, but the past calendars are present.


----------



## WhetCherry (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello All!

I've been lurking around the last couple days and just wanted to let you know that I've been accepted for Screenwriting.  I was an alternate, I received the call a little passed 4 this afternoon from an 'unavailable' number.  It's funny because I've been missing a call from unavailable since 4/13, no voicemail, thought it was a debt collector, thought nothing of it. 

Yeah right!  I went right on to this forum and searched for said missed unavailable calls in the previous posts.

I got the same missed call yesterday and my phone was right next to me, on silent!!!  I was getting my Netflix fix.

Took my phone with me to the gym today, full volume, Karin got me on the eliptical.  I ran out the door and around my apartment complex, showed absolutely no restraint with my enthusiasm + endorphin high.  I was bubbling over with sweat and good times.  

I also locked myself out of the gym.

Good Luck to those still waiting and I can't wait to meet everyone soon.
To those who didn't get in this time around, Don't Fret!!!  I was rejected last year, my first time applying.  Represent yourself in your work honestly and you will get in next time.


Here's to more debt!
Cheers!!!


----------



## phantomg6 (Apr 15, 2011)

did anybody else *not* hear back today?  i guess i shouldn't be holding my breath at this point, but it would be nice if they could stick to their own (late) deadline...


----------



## HI FILM (Apr 15, 2011)

I think we who havent recieved an email yet, got rejected. Unfortunately.


----------



## filmdirector2011 (Apr 16, 2011)

I wouldn't lose hope just yet. I've read about some fellows who got accepted only a month or even a few days before class registration began. And if you don't get in, they seem to appreciate candidates who re-apply. The fact that you got an interview in the first place indicates that they see potential in you. Good luck!


----------



## Robert Powell (Apr 16, 2011)

> Originally posted by BBQshow:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by cinegirl1999:
> I know someone connected with the school and they said that they have been reading our posts and that some were rejected because of what they wrote.
> 
> Remember guys, be nice to each other and ALWAYS support each other no matter what! You only have each other.



Noone in this threat talked to anyone in a mean way (just robert powell a bit) so you don't need to give advices. And it looks you give advices about being nice and you do sound a bit smart ass.... 

By the way, I sent you the link of my short film because you wanted to share materials.... and i never heard back from you, that's very kind and fair thing to do.

(y) </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

????? I'm sorry, but I don't believe I've spoken negatively about anyone remotely to even be mentioned in such a conversation... I've simply stated an obvious to anyone in film that there are bad film makers at any program, AFI is no different, just far more competitive, and it's not about taste or style, but that it's a fact that AFI was setup to be an incredibly harsh and competitive real world simulation with a safety net. This is one of the schools top selling points. When someones lack of talent shines through on a cycle or a thesis, it hurts EVERYONE because the school is based on collaboration with severely limited chances to prove yourself to your peers.  I'm speaking on this purely on experience because I've worked on dozens of them, and seen several "fellows" have to pick up anothers slack, and their film was really hurt by it. It's certainly not a point I made to bad mouth anyone in this forum, I'm still not sure how that was even derived...but I didn't state anything with the belief I'm better or worse than anyone here even remotely, this is an ignorant thing to incite.  I tried to make a point to whomever I was responding to that they shouldn't take a potential rejection from AFI personal. I also stated, and stand by, that this forum is not a good representation of AFI students BECAUSE of the fact that a lot of the discussion in this forum is based on completely baseless suspicions and facts, this conversation of which is a perfect example of.  Yet the fact that I'm defending myself to nothing in particular is why I indeed hate most forums,  With that said, I think I'm done here, but please, congrats to those who are coming, I so much look forward to working with you, and best of luck to everyone else.


----------



## L@la (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello future AFI fellows!

I'm a production design fellow at AFI and I would just like to welcome those of you who are joining us. 
It's an incredibly hard, but absolutely rewarding program. You will learn as much from the incredibly talented staff as from your peers. 
It will be a tough first year, but I hope you enjoy it as much as I have. 
If there's anything I can do to help you along the way, don't hesitate to ask. 
For those of you on the alternate list, don't despair. Last year, there were people who got accepted a day or two before registration. 
It's also great to see some future design fellows on this forum.


----------



## mega_octo (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm curious why did you guys choose AFI? Is it supposed to be a good film school? Is it better than USC or UCLA? Thanks!


----------



## Munky the robot (Apr 18, 2011)

SCREENWRITING ALT. Just got my acceptance.

Got both call and email.


----------



## dmtr (Apr 18, 2011)

> Originally posted by Munky the robot:
> SCREENWRITING ALT. Just got my acceptance.
> 
> Got both call and email.



Congrats! Tell NYU!


----------



## RobbieBlock (Apr 19, 2011)

So everyone still left on the alternate list declare they want to stay?  The wait continues.


----------



## xtrmn8ngangl (Apr 21, 2011)

i am sitting tight on the directing alternat list. although there doesnt seem to be many directing alternates on this forum...

i send my letter of interest, and am hoping for the best.

i am kind of in a sticky situation, i have a family (2 kids and a girlfriend), i am tied into a lease, and have job offers this summer so i hope to hear good news ASAP. but even if i hear in september i will go! cant let it slip away when im so close...


----------



## Munky the robot (Apr 26, 2011)

Attention Screenwriting waitlisters!

I have officially declined my spot.   

So some one is going to get that call very very soon.


----------



## creativetype (Apr 26, 2011)

Munky,

Where did you decide to go?


----------



## soulcraft (Apr 26, 2011)

Anyone get called about screenwriting after the recent decline?


----------



## RobbieBlock (Apr 26, 2011)

Nah, just got their email to remain on the list, still anxiously waiting, but I think there are still spots to be had.


----------



## PJ (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I'm very excited that I got my acceptance email to producing yesterday.
I submitted my application in mid Feb and was interviewed on April 21.
Although I haven't decided between AFI and Chapman, I'm really looking forward to moving to La.
Anyone who's also in the process of making the decision?


----------



## okaction (May 4, 2011)

Hey, "HI FILM" do not give up,I just send my application material. it's depend on the date that you send ur appliacation form, I mean they need time to handle it? I only apply AFI producing program this time. good luck dude, by the way, I am international student


----------



## okaction (May 4, 2011)

congratulation PJ, I apply AFI producing program yesterday, hahaha~~~~So I haven't get any reply yet, hope see you in L.A


----------



## okaction (May 4, 2011)

> Originally posted by PJ:
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm very excited that I got my acceptance email to producing yesterday.
> ...



by the way, do you have MSN? how is ur interviewed? could u give me some advice


----------



## xtrmn8ngangl (May 7, 2011)

I am in as of Thursday evening(PST)formally a Directing Alternate.


----------



## Pilnarie (May 11, 2011)

Hello AFI fellows. I just got the call and email yesterday. I'm off the waitlist! Can't wait to meet you all this fall. 

Is there a facebook group for the class of 2011?


----------



## Anomen1985 (May 12, 2011)

anyone decline AFI to attend USC?  or vice versa (turn down USC to attend AFI?)

curious about your decision making process in this regard

please advise!


----------



## Joeyhatesu (May 12, 2011)

So let me say I turned down AFI to go USC cause it simply has deep ties to every form of production from post to pre.  Plus the faculty is amazing Mr THX and Steven speilberg come around all the time. . I know I still think of the what Ifs. But trust me if you got into AFI you are ahead of th game it. I wanted forever to to AFI since i was a kid but USC resources and faculties are a million times better.


----------



## Hongdong (May 16, 2011)

I had a chance to visit USC, UCLA, AFI and Chapman, while I was in LA for my AFI interview.  USC does have the best equipment bar none, with an immaculate campus and state-of-the-art computer labs and productikon equipment.  However, I have heard that there are a lot of politics when it comes to who gets to direct what, so you're not assured to even get to make your own stories once you get there.  You also have to spend an extra year there, trying to figure out what you want to specialize in, whereas you've chosen that by the time you get to AFI and can get to work.  What I did like about AFI was the organic, work-intensive approach they took to their program.  You spend the entire time there just making stuff and getting better that way.  The current students I met there seemed exhausted (in a good way) as they have been working on making films non-stop since August.  I found the facilities (at least for editing) to be slightly underwhelming, but adequate enough to get the job done.  I think you're working so hard anyway that it doesn't become an issue.  

Chapman was also state of the art but everything ran on PCs which disturbed me.  Also, the students seemed about 5 years younger in general than AFI students and there wasn't the same vibe there at all as there was at the other schools.  UCLA's film buildings seemed like they were built in the 70's and not really updated since.  Didn't get much of an impression but it seemed really relaxed, and a little sleepy when I was there.  I honestly think you'll be ok if you go to USC/UCLA/AFI-- they are all somewhat comparable and depend more on personal taste and where you are at in your life.  Chapman hasn't built that alumni track record yet so for me, I would have to wait and see.


----------



## mymindinside (May 29, 2011)

Hi All, 
Has anyone who applied by the 15th May deadline heard from AFI yet? I have applied to the cinematography discipline and am wondering when to expect news from them. The website/application form only mentions timelines for those who applied in December (the regular deadline)
Great thread, i am applying from India and don't know many people who have attended these schools, this thread is full of useful information.

Cheers,
mymindinside


----------



## Shamzy (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi everyone. Congrats to those of you who got in. This is really exciting. Since they have extended the deadlines for PD to August 1st, I'm hoping they didn't have enough applicants?
I have been working to put together my application and portfolio and think I should be done in the next 10 days. But I don't have any degree in Art, so all of my work is personal projects and drawings. Any advice on what line of work they're looking for in our portfolios?


----------



## city_kate (Jun 9, 2011)

I applied the PD program on the May 15th deadline and haven't heard anything yet.  

I did get an envelope in the mail from them that I could tell contained a single sheet of paper, and I panicked because I knew that a single sheet of paper probably wouldn't be good news. So I left the envelope on the coffee table for about an hour and then gathered up enough nerve to open it...and it turned out to be a receipt for the application fee. Haha. 

-Kate


----------



## random (Jun 9, 2011)

@Kate,

lol~ That's the same thing happened on me. And I guess we're not the only ones who was scared by this sheet of paper.


----------



## levimfs (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Congrats to those of you that got in. I am going into my second year of screenwriting at AFI. My roommate Max and I are looking for another roommate to take are extra bedroom. We are about 8 min from campus. Max lives in the living room which is sectioned off as his room. The rent is 680 a month. Email me @ levimfs@yahoo.com if you are interested. Thanks have a great summer! I look forward to meeting you all this fall.
Levi


----------



## Jerry Bruckheimer Fan (Jul 8, 2011)

I got in!


----------



## mymindinside (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey thats great Jerry Bruckheimer Fan! What disciple did you apply to?
EDIT: saw that you applied for Directing - read the first part of the thread. You applied in December didn't you? were you an alternate till now?
Did they let you know in this past week? i thought that the office was closed till monday the 11th because of renovations..
I am a cinematography alternate and counting each day till i know either way 

cheers,
mymindinside


----------



## Jerry Bruckheimer Fan (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey mymindinside, thanks. I appreciate it. I actually applied to both directing and producing. It was a no-go for directing, but I did get in as a producer.


----------



## mymindinside (Jul 11, 2011)

Sounds good, i'm sure you'll have a great time there. Keeping my fingers crossed and hopefully i'll see you there!

Are there any other cinematography alternates here? 

cheers,
mymindinside


----------



## mymindinside (Jul 14, 2011)

no alternates left?

cheers,
mymindinside


----------

